#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Olha ai....primeira mão... tá chegando...

## Roberto21

isso ai galerinha...breve...nas melhores redes dessa cidade! (rssssssssss)

Pois é...encontrei a antena também e vejam o preço U$ 79.00

O cartão U$ 20.00

Realmente uma notícia execelente para nossa comunidade, já que com isso vai ficar difícil para qualquer conexão concorrer com redes wireless...imaginem ai o cache como ficaria em uma rede N (rssssssssssss).

Disse muitas vezes aos colegas ''''não invistam tanto agora''' estamos as portas de uma mudança de tecnologia, e ai..ela está chegando ai e com preços execelentes...quem não escutou a dica...

Nossa Hora está se aproximando!!!

----------


## rps67

SHOW DE BOLA..
Olha ae pessoal, vão se preparando pras mudanças ......... o N vem ae e o bom ... o Mikrotik ja está antenado pra ele.......

----------


## scinfovirtual

Galera, alguem avisa o povo da 3G que estamos chegando....e nosso suporte local é 100 vezes melhor....arriba, arriba, arriba, essa foi a melhor noticia do ano....

ps.: É Roberto, cada vez mais você nos surpreende....vlw amigão....abs!

----------


## Everloko

VAMOS VER OQUE VAI DAR ....TODOS ATENTOS.......RSS

----------


## FabimdiTereza

Eh, custa U$ 20,00 lá fora, Vamos ver por quanto chega aqui, rs.

----------


## ceusbar

A próprIa Mikrotik tem um card q tow gostando muito nos testes q tenho realizado...é O R52N A/B/G/N DUAL BAND..
Dá uma conferida....

Valeuz..

----------


## FabimdiTereza

Onde tá vendendo o R52N no Brasil?

----------


## FabricioViana

Legal!

Alguém já testou essa tecnologia?

Já ouvi dizer que ela é melhor para indoor que para outdoor, confere? Qual a distância que ela chega indoor?

Abraço
Fabricio

----------


## rps67

Em Relação ao R52N
detalhes http://www.mikrotik.com/pdf/news18.pdf

Mikrotik com Suporte 802.11n (R5n e R52n) com 200Mb throughput

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

Olá a todos , sou viciado em compras na internet e esses dias achei isso , ha outros mais não sei se é chipset atheros.

 300Mbps Gigabyte GN-WI03N-RH MIMO Wireless-N Mini PCI (chipset atheros ar-5416) U$23,95 + U$ 12,95 frete 

 *TP-LINK 3 x 3 MIMO Draft N Wireless PCI Adapter** TL-WN951N* (chipset atheros ar-5416) U$39,95 com frete grátis

----------


## telworld

http://www.tp-link.com/products/img_.../TL-WN961N.gif 
W. TP-LINK ADAPTER MINI PCI N -TL-WN961N  
O TL-WN961N Wireless N PCI Adapter Mini está em conformidade com IEEE 802.11n (Draft 2.0), IEEE 802.11g, e IEEE 802.11b normas. Taxas de transmissão sem fio podem chegar até 300Mbps. O Mini placa PCI adota 3 * 3 MIMO tecnologia sem fios fornecendo ainda melhor desempenho, taxas de transmissão, a estabilidade ea cobertura. Ao mesmo tempo, CCA tecnologia automaticamente evita conflitos canal usando seu canal selecção recurso. Este produto suporta 64/128/152-bit WEP encriptações, bem como WPA/WPA2 e WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK encriptações e mecanismos, para além do adaptador ¡¯ s QSS (Quick Secure Setup) funcionalidade, permitindo que os usuários rapidamente e facilmente configurar segurança sem fio. Este produto também pode funcionar em simultâneo intensivo de banda, tais como aplicações de voz e vídeo. Aplicações usando muita largura de banda que são sensíveis às interrupções, tais como aplicações de voz e de vídeo são uma prioridade no fim de garantir a qualidade. Também funciona bem com outros 11g e 11N protocolo wireless produtos. 

Software Specification 
Standards IEEE 802.11n(draft 2.0), IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11b, CSMA/CA with ACK 
Wireless Signal Rates With Automatic Fallback 11n: 270/243/216/162/108/81/54/27Mbps
135/121.5/108/81/54/40.5/27/13.5Mbps
130/117/104/78/52/39/26/13Mbps
65/58.5/52/39/26/19.5/13/6.5Mbps
11g: 54/48/36/24/18/12/9/6M£¨adaptive£©
11b: 11/5.5/2/1M£¨adaptive£© 
Frequency Range 2.4-2.4835GHz 
Wireless Transmit Power 20dBm(MAX) 
Modulation Type OFDM/CCK/16-QAM/64-QAM 
Receiver Sensitivity 270M: [email protected]% PER
130M: [email protected]% PER
108M: [email protected]% PER
54M: [email protected]% PER
11M: [email protected]% PER
6M: [email protected]% PER
1M: [email protected]% PER 
Security 64/128/152 bit WEP, WPA/WPA2, WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK (TKIP/AES) 
Support Operating System Windows 2000/XP/Vista  

Hardware Specification 
Interface 32-bit Mini PCI 
Certifications CE, FCC 
Operating temperature 0¡ãC~40¡ãC (32¨H~104¨H) 
Storage temperature -40¡ãC~70¡ãC (-40¨H~158¨H) 
Relative humidity 10% ~ 90%, non condensation 
Storage Humidity 5%~95% non-condensing 
Dimensions 2.4 x 2.0 x 0.1 in. (59.7 x 51 x 3.3 mm)


https://under-linux.org/f126581-nano-station2-e-nano5

----------


## edielsonps

para quem compra no paraguay o cartao da Propria MK 
MK- MINI PCI CARD R52N 802.11A/B/G/N DUAL BAND U$ 45,00
MK- MINI PCI CARD R2N 802.11B/G/N U$ 37,00

O RouterBOARD R52n miniPCI adaptador de rede fornece o principal 802.11a/b/g/n realização em
tanto 2GHz como 5GHz bandas, que apoiam até 300Mbps tarifas de dados físicas e até 200Mbps de
quantidade tratada de usuário real tanto no uplink como em downlink. Soma de N Sem Fios ao seu dispositivo Sem Fios,
ele fornece a mais alta eficiência de atividades diárias como transferências de arquivo de rede locais, Internet
E ARQUIVOS..



Dual band IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n standard
 Output Power of up to 25dBm @ b/g/n Band
 Support for up to 2x2 MIMO with spatial multiplexing
 Four times the throughput of 802.11a/g
 Atheros AR9220, chipset
 High Performance (up to 300Mbps physical data
rates and 200Mbps of actual user throughput) with
Low Power Consumption
 2 X U.FL Antenna Connector
 Modulations:
OFMD: BPSK, QPSK, 16 QAM, 64QAM
DSSS: DBPSK, DQPSK, CCK
 Operating temperatures: 0ºC to 60ºC
 Power consumption MAX 2.4W
 ESD protection agaist +/-10kV ESD discharge on
Antenna port
802.11b RX Sensitivity TX Power
1Mbit -95/-94 23
11Mbit -92 23
802.11g
6Mbit -95/-94 25
54Mbit -80 21
802.11n 2.4GHz
MCS0 20MHz -95/-94 23
MCS0 40MHz -91 21
MCS7 20MHz -77 20
MCS7 40MHz -74 20 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O RouterBOARD R2n miniPCI adaptador de rede fornece o principal 802.11b/g/n realização,
apoio até 300Mbps tarifas de dados físicas e até 200Mbps de quantidade tratada de usuário real em ambos
o uplink e downlink. Acrescentando N Sem Fios ao seu dispositivo Sem Fios, ele fornece a mais alta eficiência para
atividades diárias como transferências de arquivo de rede locais, Internet

2.4GHz IEEE 802.11b/g/n standard
 Output Power of up to 25dBm @ b/g/n Band
 Support for up to 2x2 MIMO with spatial multiplexing
 Four times the throughput of 802.11g
 Atheros AR9223 chipset
 High Performance (up to 300Mbps physical data
rates and 200Mbps of actual user throughput) with
Low Power Consumption
 2 X U.FL Antenna Connector
 Modulations:
OFMD: BPSK, QPSK, 16 QAM, 64QAM
DSSS: DBPSK, DQPSK, CCK
 Operating temperatures: 0ºC to 60ºC
 Power consumption MAX 2.4W
 ESD protection agaist +/-10kV ESD discharge on
Antenna port 

ja esta a venda  
http://www.flytec.com.py/

----------


## netxtreme

Pessoal e será que a tecnologia N vai funcionar bem em nosso ambientes outdoor ???

----------


## papudf

Facilmente se encontra a fonte da grande novidade
Adaptador Wireless PCI no Paraguai: Confira as lojas que vendem e compare os preços - Compras Paraguai

----------


## 1929

Faz algum tempo que namoro este protocolo N.
Mas ainda tem algumas incompatibilidades com o MK.
Por ex. o cartão N da Ubiquiti só trabalha com placa rb da Ubiquiti

O da tp-link, o suporte da Unicoba me informou que não garantia a compatibilidade. Estão indicando mais para notebook.
Eles tem um ap N já homologado. Mas não tem disponível o firmware para a gente conhecer. E quantos online ele aguentaria? Nem a Unicaba sase. Tudo isso poderia ajudar numa decisão para usar no provedor.

Agora com o cartão da Mikrotik, pode ser que a tecnologia pegue de vêz.

----------


## rps67

Vamos aguardar os testes, jájá tem gente testando e colocando aqui os resultados.

----------


## lfaria

> Vamos aguardar os testes, jájá tem gente testando e colocando aqui os resultados.


A impressão que tenho é que é tudo muito teórico. Para redes indoor, deve ser muito bom. Para redes outdoor o que reparo é que são 3 antenas para se chegar ao resultado e li em algum lugar que a tecnologia usa reflexão com obstáculos como parte do processo. 

Fico pensando na necessidade de se usar e alinhar uma """antena tripla""" para a tralha funcionar. 

Vai ser legar ver essa... :-)

----------


## Roberto21

Você viu a foto da antena USB que postei no inicio do tópico ? Não acho que vc está olhando com otimismo, tá tudo bem...se não der não deu..mas falta de otimismo não contribui!

----------


## lfaria

> Você viu a foto da antena USB que postei no inicio do tópico ? Não acho que vc está olhando com otimismo, tá tudo bem...se não der não deu..mas falta de otimismo não contribui!


Não se trata de pessimismo ou otimismo mas de realidade. Não estou dizendo que não funciona ou que é inviável, mas que pareceu ter alguns desafios técnicos a serem encarados.

Desafios que já podem ter sido solucionados com a própria criação da tecnologia.

Eu estou mesmo é bem curioso.

----------


## Meiobit

No caso desta tecnologia, os equipamentos atuais que utilizamos em nossos clientes para recepção de sinal não seriam aproveitados, se trata de uma nova tecnologia, outros padrões de antenas e receptores?

----------


## Roberto21

Sim, é isso!

----------


## lfaria

> No caso desta tecnologia, os equipamentos atuais que utilizamos em nossos clientes para recepção de sinal não seriam aproveitados, se trata de uma nova tecnologia, outros padrões de antenas e receptores?


As placas mudam, as antenas, boa pergunta...

Eu acho que colocaram esse link aqui, mas se quiser entender mais leia:

Redes Wireless: Entendendo o 802.11n

----------


## Roberto21

> Não se trata de pessimismo ou otimismo mas de realidade. Não estou dizendo que não funciona ou que é inviável, mas que pareceu ter alguns desafios técnicos a serem encarados.
> 
> Desafios que já podem ter sido solucionados com a própria criação da tecnologia.
> 
> Eu estou mesmo é bem curioso.



Olha quem tem que testar essa tecnologia e ver se ela emplaca mesmo *somos nós* ''provedores wireless'', essa tecnologia já tinha muita gente ''namorando com ela'' pelos benefícios que ela '''''''pode nos dar''''''.

Isoo não tinha chegado ainda as nossas mãos para que pudessemos testar, mas agora a cioisa se ''materializa'' e fica ao nosso alcançe.

Então quem estiver mais perto do paraguay e possa comprar uma antena um cartão e espetar em uma Rb para que nós assim possamos avaliar a tecnologia....Todos nós ganhamos!!!! Temos que agir como uma comunidade *''unida'*' assim somos muiiiiiiiiito mais fortes.

Acho esse tópico mais um divisor de águas no forum, por que começamos a discutir uma nova tecnologia, que está ao nosso alcançe, e se fizer 50% do esperado já é muita coisa, elevaremos a nossa prestação de serviço a um nível muito superior, então tudo que for '''discutido'' e debatido aqui nesse tópico será de muito válido para todos que acompanharem.

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, para uso num provedor, normalmente são usadas 3 antenas omini. Não precisa alinhar, pois elas trabalham sincronizadas para receber e enviar os sinais ao mesmo tempo. E aproveitando as reflexões e diminuindo os ruídos. Esta é a proposta do protocolo. Inclusive no kit cliente.

Os Apezinhos N que estao aí no mercado fazem isso. Mas a grande dúvida é: Como se comportaria em uso outdoor, com 3 omini hyperlink, por exemplo. E nos casos de uso de setoriais? Eu já vi uma foto de uma setorial já pronta para outdoor. É o mesmo princípio desta que o Roberto postou, só que em tamanho grande, com suporte para fixar em mastro.

E segundo a proposta, nada se perde, pois existe compatibilidade entre b/g/ e n.
Como o Roberto falou, quem será o primeiro candidato? E se for usar mini-pci tem que ver a questão da compatibilidade com o MK, pois parece que as versões mais usadas ainda não estão reconhecendo o padrão. Talvêz alguma versão nova.
Mas se não quiser esperar pela versão é só colocar dois APs tp-link e ver o resultado.

----------


## yondaime

vou arriscar, vou comprar 30 cards,
r5n 
r52n

vou comprar deles, e vou fazer o teste,
a grande duvida que me vem é se tenho que colocar 3 pigtail ligado nele e colocar 3 painel na mesma direção ou 3 painel em direções diferentes..
alguem ae tem alguma ideia sobre?

mas já tenho noção de como vou fazer:

primeiro teste:
cartão + 3 painel de 120º e vê o que vai dá, no cliente rb + antena normal + card n


depois vou fazer o teste colocando apenas 1 painel , depois com 2 , e verificar se tem alguma melhora ou piora e claro througput,

depois vou de 3 omni de 8dbi hyperlink , 
depois vou fazer teste colocando 6 antenas , 3 virada pra uma direção e 3 virada pra outra direção,
e vê o que vai dá..
não adianta ninguem aqui achar que alguma coisa vai funcionar porque ninguem ainda testou nada, e eu é "Testar" e vê no que vai dá.

----------


## Gilmar

2 RB 433 - Normal
2 Cartões SR71A - Ubiquitti MIMO
4 Antenas Hyperlink 22 DBI.

Index of /ftp/802.11n

os testes que tem nessa fotos, são de udp, pois tcp bate 36 mbps e o processamento da rb já esta em 100% logo ficamos limitado ao processamento.

acredito que utilizando Computador com alta capacidade de processamento e estes cartões com um bom sinal e configurações adquadas conseguiremos 100 mbps full em tcp.

farei mais testes e postarei aki.

Abraços
Gilmar Balbinot

----------


## Roberto21

> vou arriscar, vou comprar 30 cards,
> r5n 
> r52n
> 
> vou comprar deles, e vou fazer o teste,
> a grande duvida que me vem é se tenho que colocar 3 pigtail ligado nele e colocar 3 painel na mesma direção ou 3 painel em direções diferentes..
> alguem ae tem alguma ideia sobre?
> 
> mas já tenho noção de como vou fazer:
> ...


Concordo plenamente, faz isso mesmo...é de grande ajuda para todos, se você tem a ''condição'' de fazer estou aguardando seu '''testemunho''(rssssssssss)

----------


## Roberto21

> 2 RB 433 - Normal
> 2 Cartões SR71A - Ubiquitti MIMO
> 4 Antenas Hyperlink 22 DBI.
> 
> Index of /ftp/802.11n
> 
> os testes que tem nessa fotos, são de udp, pois tcp bate 36 mbps e o processamento da rb já esta em 100% logo ficamos limitado ao processamento.
> 
> acredito que utilizando Computador com alta capacidade de processamento e estes cartões com um bom sinal e configurações adquadas conseguiremos 100 mbps full em tcp.
> ...



Isso ai meu garoto, poxa vida...vamos colocar isso pra ''moer'' antes do que penso..., Vamos achar a solução para aumentar essas taxas

----------


## yondaime

Gilmar ,
eu vou usar RB600 se não me engano ela tem porta de 1Gbps, que acho ser o ideal para isso, não?
outra coisa é montar um PC-AP e comprar a licença e fazer os testes...

----------


## Raniel

Como não sou dono de provedor, vou ficar no aguardo também. Mas assim que surgir uma oportunidade, estarei lá.

----------


## Gilmar

> Gilmar ,
> eu vou usar RB600 se não me engano ela tem porta de 1Gbps, que acho ser o ideal para isso, não?
> outra coisa é montar um PC-AP e comprar a licença e fazer os testes...


 
Sim o Correto é vc usar RB com portas Gigabit.

o teste que eu fiz foi de dentro da RB A para RB B usando Btest do mikrotik. 

Baseado em UDP, pois TCP o processamento da RB 433 qdo chega a 36 mbps vai a 100% ai não tem que exigir mais do cartão o problema esta no processamento.

então vou fazer testes com Computadores no protocolo TCP e ver como se comporta vou Ethernet Gigabit nos PCs e testar este elace com notebooks nas pontas.

posto o resultado, em seguida.

acredito que pra ficar bom mesmo isso deve ser feito com RB600A em bridge e nas pontas RB1000 pois para tanta banda é necessario alto processamento.

Gilmar

----------


## Josue Guedes

Acompanhando o tópico.

----------


## 1929

> 2 RB 433 - Normal
> 2 Cartões SR71A - Ubiquitti MIMO
> 4 Antenas Hyperlink 22 DBI.
> 
> Index of /ftp/802.11n
> 
> os testes que tem nessa fotos, são de udp, pois tcp bate 36 mbps e o processamento da rb já esta em 100% logo ficamos limitado ao processamento.
> 
> acredito que utilizando Computador com alta capacidade de processamento e estes cartões com um bom sinal e configurações adquadas conseguiremos 100 mbps full em tcp.
> ...


Gilmar, você dismistificou mais uma coisa. No forum da Ubiquiti diz que este cartão só seria compatível com as RB da Ubiquiti.
Mas agora você provou que não. Agora sim, vai deslanchar o uso deste cartão.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Gilmar, você dismistificou mais uma coisa. No forum da Ubiquiti diz que este cartão só seria compatível com as RB da Ubiquiti.
> Mas agora você provou que não. Agora sim, vai deslanchar o uso deste cartão.


Aí, tá vendo, isso tá cheirando a jogada comercial da Ubiquiti. Lembro que a pouco tempo falamos sobre isso 1929, sobre esse cartão.

Para o padrão começar a ser usado acredito que a única coisa que vai complicar é a questão da antena nos clientes. Pelo que andei lendo o padrão prescisa de ter os 3 sinais para alcançar a banda máxima, contudo, se funcionar usando pelo menos uma antena no cliente, já dá para trafegar mais banda e mais clientes simultâneos no POP.

----------


## rpclanhouse

Acompanhando...

----------


## ddllss

Ja trabalhei com tecnoogia N, e os testes não foram nada satisfatorios..
Tanto que fomos obrigado a trocar por G.
Mas..
Não foi com MK.

----------


## Roberto21

> Ja trabalhei com tecnoogia N, e os testes não foram nada satisfatorios..
> Tanto que fomos obrigado a trocar por G.
> Mas..
> Não foi com MK.



Caro colega...Se você não trabalhou com ''N'' e não foi com Rb's distribuindo o sinal para os seus clientes, você ou não leu, ou não compreendeu a finalidade do tópico.

Estamos aqui ''começando'' a debater entre nós a possibilidade de uma tecnologia nos levar a brigar de igual para igual com as grandes, incluo ai o 3G por falarem tanto em ''mobilidade'', se você usou um '''apzinho'' com uma placa wireless e não teve bom desempenho, não tem nada a ver com esse tópico, a *sua opinião pode ser DADA SIM* quantas vezes você achar que deve,mas me diga, o que você está fazendo para ajudar esse tópico? Poste ao menos que experiência você teve em que cenário que foi testado por você a tecnologia ''N'' e por que ''você'' acha que não deu certo.

Obrigado.

----------


## gzanatta00

o ubiquiti somente nao funcionava nas rbs por falta de drivers desde q eu sei, 
agora na versao 4 beta os cartoes jah sao suportados

e como Gilmar é um cara fodão pra essas coisas! jah testou os bichinhos na versao 4

é de pessoas como o Gilmar que a gente precisa aqui no forum
Parabens!

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Aí, tá vendo, isso tá cheirando a jogada comercial da Ubiquiti. Lembro que a pouco tempo falamos sobre isso 1929, sobre esse cartão.
> 
> Para o padrão começar a ser usado acredito que a única coisa que vai complicar é a questão da antena nos clientes. Pelo que andei lendo o padrão prescisa de ter os 3 sinais para alcançar a banda máxima, contudo, se funcionar usando pelo menos uma antena no cliente, já dá para trafegar mais banda e mais clientes simultâneos no POP.


acho que seria por ai a solução das 3 antenas no cliente e na base , veja que tem antena com abertura de 60º, 90º, 120º, 180º ... o interessante é que tem uma antena que é dual band , 2.4 e 5.8 na mesma antena >> http://www.superpass.com/SP-MIMO.html

----------


## 1929

> Aí, tá vendo, isso tá cheirando a jogada comercial da Ubiquiti. Lembro que a pouco tempo falamos sobre isso 1929, sobre esse cartão.
> 
> Para o padrão começar a ser usado acredito que a única coisa que vai complicar é a questão da antena nos clientes. Pelo que andei lendo o padrão prescisa de ter os 3 sinais para alcançar a banda máxima, contudo, se funcionar usando pelo menos uma antena no cliente, já dá para trafegar mais banda e mais clientes simultâneos no POP.


Exatamente, Josué. Já faz algum tempo que estamos no aguardo de testes.
Eu não testei, pois com a grana curta não dava para arriscar perder o investimento;
Mas a curiosidade é grande com os resultados.

Em setembro de 2008 abri um tópico pois estava balançando para testar. Mas depois dei uma segurada.

https://under-linux.org/f114762-voce-tem-experiencia-em-mimo

Agora pelo visto, só vai faltar a homologação, pois o teste que o companheiro apresentou, já mostrou resultados positivos.
Quanto ao kit cliente aí a coisa complica mesmo, pois os Aps que estão homologados ficam caros para cliente.
Mas pelo que entendi, se na base tiver um sistema destes, já deverá dar uma melhorada no desempenho da rede, porque apesar do cliente estar em b/g, na base o desempenho deverá ser maior, desde que a RB aceite gigabit.
Ísto deverá desafogar a RB. E deverá permitir um número maior de usuários online. 
O ideal seria o cliente também em N. Daí sim ele poderia ter um tráfego maior. Mas quem vai ter link para oferecer maior velocidade para o cliente? Talvêz para melhorar o tráfego entre o proxy e o cliente aí sim poderia ajudar.

Eu imagino isso, não sei se estou entendendo certo.

----------


## agpnet

Não consigo imaginar uma antena para N no cliente... como seria ? Teríamos 3 cabos de descida, 3 pigs ? O Custo e a mão de obra sería absurda. :Fight: 
Precisamos de algum parecer de fábricas de antenas... pois se existe a tecnologia, existem projetos, ou eles vão querer perder a grande fatia do mercado oferecida pelos provedores Wireless? agora quem sabe eles não fazem um "NanoN 2" hahahaha.... :Laugh:

----------


## 1929

O mais prático é colocar um Ap com N. D-link, tp-link, etc.
Eles já vem com 3 anteninhas removíveis. Daí pra frente é igual. Ou deixa as anteninhas ou coloca 3 antenas de mais ganho. É por isso que o Josué citou sobre o custo para o cliente.
Segundo o suporte da Tp-link dá para ter conexão com visada em 1000 metros com as 3 anteninhas dele. Só vendo.

----------


## tmelooliveira

Ola amigos, também vou acompanhar este tópico..

Algumas dúvidas para os que testarem:

1 - Quantos Km(ou metros) sem visada com o adaptador usb N.
2 - Posição das antenas tanto nos pops como nos clientes.
3 - Como ficará o processamento dos rádios / routerboards, porque além dos novos clientes nós vamos ter os velhor pendurados nos mesmos cartões a 11Mbps.


Vamos ver o que vai dar..

Voltaremos,

----------


## kilder

quando comecei a ler o post, até pensei nossa, que interessante, alguem tentando compartilhar mesmo seu conhecimento, ou novidades que acha por ae, mais quando analizei bem o print screen fiquei me perguntando, pq apagar o endereço do site? 
Tá dado o recado! 


Excell InformÃ¡tica ou http://www.flytec.com.py/ as duas são as mesmas lojas!!  :Smile:

----------


## ijr

Ao meu ver o mais complicado vai ser as empresas desenvolverem e homologarem uma antena externa para N.

Eu creio que as fábricas de antena deverão desenvolver algo parecido com essas antenas de dupla-polarização.

Essa história de colocar apenas um USB no PC e funcionar dentro de casa sem nada de antena externa ainda está um pouco longe de acontecer (dentro das possibilidades de nós pequenos).

...mas o N tende a crescer muito

uma certa vez eu disse aqui no fórum que a tecnologia Wimax vai nascer morta, pois fpo gerada tanta expectativa e a coisa não saiu como planejada!!!! mas com certeza tem gente trabalhando em cima de uma tecnologia concorrente.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Salve Galera, olhem este link com cuidado Redes Wireless: Entendendo o 802.11n as redes N continuam 2.4 ghz, nao pensem que substituirão a 3g não, a 3g verdadeira trabalha com 850-950mhz e aproveitam a reflexão e maior penetração do comprimento de onda maior, com menos banda claro, o que o mimo e N vem proporcionar é um maior troughput, já que o N nada mais é que o G melhorado que passou de 54 pra +- 75 mbps por irradiante, pra conseguir 300 são necessarios 4 irradiantes, consequentemente 4 antenas e todos sabemos que o G nao funciona bem outdoor, mas pensa só um p2p de 300mbps, já é uma ajuda significativa!

----------


## Roberto21

> quando comecei a ler o post, até pensei nossa, que interessante, alguem tentando compartilhar mesmo seu conhecimento, ou novidades que acha por ae, mais quando analizei bem o print screen fiquei me perguntando, pq apagar o endereço do site? 
> Tá dado o recado! 
> 
> 
> Excell InformÃ¡tica ou Flytec Computers as duas são as mesmas lojas!!



Explica melhor o que vc quer dizer com isso? Não preciso fazer propaganda de site algum, você já pediu o endereço? Não vendo NADA aqui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Josue Guedes

> 2 RB 433 - Normal
> 2 Cartões SR71A - Ubiquitti MIMO
> 4 Antenas Hyperlink 22 DBI.
> 
> Index of /ftp/802.11n
> 
> os testes que tem nessa fotos, são de udp, pois tcp bate 36 mbps e o processamento da rb já esta em 100% logo ficamos limitado ao processamento.
> 
> acredito que utilizando Computador com alta capacidade de processamento e estes cartões com um bom sinal e configurações adquadas conseguiremos 100 mbps full em tcp.
> ...


Amigo, cada cartão com 2 antenas foi isso? Esse cartão tem 3 saídas de antenas, como fica a configuração? A frequencia ai no teste foi 5,8 Ghz? Grato.

----------


## danielmenezes

acompanhando tb ..

----------


## lfaria

> Mas pelo que entendi, se na base tiver um sistema destes, já deverá dar uma melhorada no desempenho da rede, porque apesar do cliente estar em b/g, na base o desempenho deverá ser maior, desde que a RB aceite gigabit.
> Ísto deverá desafogar a RB. E deverá permitir um número maior de usuários online. 
> O ideal seria o cliente também em N. Daí sim ele poderia ter um tráfego maior. Mas quem vai ter link para oferecer maior velocidade para o cliente? Talvêz para melhorar o tráfego entre o proxy e o cliente aí sim poderia ajudar.
> Eu imagino isso, não sei se estou entendendo certo.


Existe um ponto interessante em relação a N, o fato de exigir mais processamento pode permitir mais clientes por cartão e com isso atender melhor. Mas vai depender da tecnologia ter esse "jogo de cintura".

----------


## braw

acho que em se tratanto de antenas o negocio ia complicar um pouco hein, caso decidir usar por ex, RB+3cartoes... se os cartoes forem seguir o padrao de usar 3 conexoes por ex, teriamos que ter paineis de paineis de 40º para fechar os 3 setores usando o cartao na sua totalidade sem interferencia um no outro... pq se for usar omni por ex ja nao teria como usar 3 cartoes, ao meu ver claro... mas to apostando grande nessa nova tecnologia, acho nao ira resolver todos nosso problemas, mas com ctz abrirá a porta para novas oportunidades rompendo fronteiras que antes pareciam dificeis alcançar... ja pensaram como ficariam legais os Hotspot numa praça central por ex... isso estou acompanhando tb...

----------


## Roberto21

Vamos lá...Eu já solicitei os meus para testes, alguém já fez isso ?....Vamos sair das suposições para a etapa de testes?

----------


## tmelooliveira

Roberto, você consguiu antenas outdoor para o "N"??

Se conseguiu posta pra nos onde...

grato,

----------


## Roberto21

Não consegui não, fiz o pedido só do cartão, mas um colega já postou um link aqui das antenas out...vou procurar e postar aqui...

Aqui está:

http://www.superpass.com/SP-MIMO.html 

Também vou fazer um teste com as 3 omnis como um colega postou lá atraz, seria as 3 omnis e uma placa N...Vou ver no que dá...Tenho aqui 3 omnis pequenas de 12DBi da aquário...Dá pra ter uma noção...eu acho.

----------


## 1929

> Não consegui não, fiz o pedido só do cartão, mas um colega já postou um link aqui das antenas out...vou procurar e postar aqui...
> 
> Aqui está:
> 
> http://www.superpass.com/SP-MIMO.html 
> 
> Também vou fazer um teste com as 3 omnis como um colega postou lá atraz, seria as 3 omnis e uma placa N...Vou ver no que dá...Tenho aqui 3 omnis pequenas de 12DBi da aquário...Dá pra ter uma noção...eu acho.


Taí o problema Roberto.
A mais barata fica em 99 dolares e tem só 2dbi.
Me pareceu que dentro do painel deve ter 3 biquad montadas.
Eu ainda acho que a melhor solução seria com 3 anteninhas com conector SMA. A OIW tem uma de 5 dbi que custa 20 e poucos reais. Eu tenho uma delas num AP comum e com 300 m da base pega só com ela. Se eu fosse testar agora, eu iria com estas anteninhas para cliente. E para a base iria de 3 omini de 8dbi da hyperlink

----------


## Roberto21

Sim, sugestão acatada drº (rsssssssssssss)...é isso que temos que fazer, TESTAR por que vir aqui e dizer que acha isso ou aquilo sem testar nada fica ruim, não se chega a lugar algum.

Vamos nos empenhar (todos juntos) que só temos a ganhar, estava olhando aqui e de tão ''abandonadas'' só uma omni de 12 que tenho está em condições de uso, alguém se habilita mandar pra mim as duas que faltam agora só para os testes? Depois devolvo.

Para quem tem dúvidas se o cartão aceita as 3 antenas, observem com atenção a foto que postei no início do tópico, existem conectores para 3 pig-tail's.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Sim, sugestão acatada drº (rsssssssssssss)...é isso que temos que fazer, TESTAR por que vir aqui e dizer que acha isso ou aquilo sem testar nada fica ruim, não se chega a lugar algum.
> 
> Vamos nos empenhar (todos juntos) que só temos a ganhar, estava olhando aqui e de tão ''abandonadas'' só uma omni de 12 que tenho está em condições de uso, alguém se habilita mandar pra mim as duas que faltam agora só para os testes? Depois devolvo.
> 
> Para quem tem dúvidas se o cartão aceita as 3 antenas, observem com atenção a foto que postei no início do tópico, existem conectores para 3 pig-tail's.


tem esse cartão da ubiquiti com apenas 2 conectores *Ubiquiti Networks* deve facilitar um pouco (no mesmo site tem cartoes com 3 conectores) ... outra coisa que eu estava lendo sobre a banda N no mikrotik em um fórum gringo é que somente os canais 1,6,11 sao liberados em 2.4 , alguem já testou isso ? não sei se é verdadeiro só estou dizendo o que eu li . *Fonte* .

----------


## Roberto21

Ninguém fez testes com ''detalhes'' que precisamos e em situações em Outdoor.

Mas isso já é um detalhe a mais e importante para testarmos.

----------


## mdcsp

Soh falta 1 coisa "pra gente" entrar de vez na briga com as 3Gs
MOBILIDADE

Esta tecnologia "N" nos dara este previlegio ????? tao simples de espetar um dispositivo usb no note do cliente e ele sair pela cidade navegando ? ou espetar no desktop, e nao ter que chamar "a gente" se ele for mudar o micro da sala pro quarto das crianças ?

Eh disso que estamos falando ? ou estou equivocado ?

----------


## Roberto21

Esses detalhes que iremos comprovar com os testes, é isso que necessitamos, testar :Laugh:

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

achei no forum da mikrotik , testes feitos com cartoes ubiquiti SR71-A e mikrotik R52N , distancia ente 100 e 700mts . ha ja ia esquecendo , foram usadas 2 antenas dessas com 2 conectores ( uma em cada lado )

----------


## 1929

> achei no forum da mikrotik , testes feitos com cartoes ubiquiti SR71-A e mikrotik R52N , distancia ente 100 e 700mts . ha ja ia esquecendo , foram usadas 2 antenas dessas com 2 conectores ( uma em cada lado )


Com um resultado destes, com certeza vai dar para colocar mais usuários online. E que sinal forte ele coloca.
Lá diz alguma coisa sobre o equipamento no cliente?




> Sim, sugestão acatada drº (rsssssssssssss)...é isso que temos que fazer, TESTAR por que vir aqui e dizer que acha isso ou aquilo sem testar nada fica ruim, não se chega a lugar algum.
> 
> Vamos nos empenhar (todos juntos) que só temos a ganhar, estava olhando aqui e de tão ''abandonadas'' só uma omni de 12 que tenho está em condições de uso, alguém se habilita mandar pra mim as duas que faltam agora só para os testes? Depois devolvo.
> 
> Para quem tem dúvidas se o cartão aceita as 3 antenas, observem com atenção a foto que postei no início do tópico, existem conectores para 3 pig-tail's.


Tô a fim de testar também. Principalmente pelos resultados postados aqui.

Onde tu comprou o cartão? E se me lembro bem, este cartão da tp-link já está homologado pela Unicoba. Já o cartão da Ubiquiti tem ainda o problema da homologação.
Resta ver se o Tp-link vai dar o mesmo desempenho.

E qual a versão do MK que reconhece o protocolo N?

----------


## Roberto21

Olha só, fuçando o site o que achei, nessa foto está também o endereço do site, para que eu não seja mais ''acusado'' indiretamente de querer tirar vantagem do tópico :Playingball: 


OBS: essa antena é *EXTERNA*!!!

----------


## 1929

> Olha só, fuçando o site o que achei, nessa foto está também o endereço do site, para que eu não seja mais ''acusado'' indiretamente de querer tirar vantagem do tópico
> 
> 
> OBS: essa antena é *EXTERNA*!!!


Roberto, o que será que aconteceu com a Flytec. Os preços TP-link cairam todos.
Eles não enviam para o Brasil, mas tenho alguém que me tráz de lá, só que coloca 40% em cima.
Este cartão está por 19 dolares.

----------


## Roberto21

Também tenho um contato que manda de lá...Se alguém do forum morar na divisa e puder ''ajudar'' o pessoal...que se pronuncie...(rssssss)


Que preço é esse hen ?

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Também tenho um contato que manda de lá...Se alguém do forum morar na divisa e puder ''ajudar'' o pessoal...que se pronuncie...(rssssss)
> 
> 
> Que preço é esse hen ?


se for só essa antena da linksys consigo por U$26 já com frete para o brasil no ebay.

----------


## Roberto21

> se for só essa antena da linksys consigo por U$26 já com frete para o brasil no ebay.


Vamos lá então, você pode pedir uma pra mim? deposito a grana em sua conta em R$, Eu não tenho cadastro no ebay.

Se der me adiciona ai no msn para que você me passe os dados de sua conta.

----------


## 1929

> Também tenho um contato que manda de lá...Se alguém do forum morar na divisa e puder ''ajudar'' o pessoal...que se pronuncie...(rssssss)
> 
> 
> Que preço é esse hen ?


Vários produtos TP-link. Achei que caiu muito o preço.
Router TL-WR 941ND $ 39 - Bom para kit cliente.
Mini-PCI WN961N $ 19
PCI WN851N $23
USB WN 821N $19

Agora só falta saber se o desempenho do tp-link é semelhante ao R52N ou ao SR71A.

Roberto você já comprou o mini-pci da TP-link ou está em projeto? Este teu contado envia em melhores condições do que os 40% que me cobram aqui? Eu pago só quando chega, entrega em mãos. Mas sei que tem outros que taxam em 25%.

----------


## Gilmar

> acho que seria por ai a solução das 3 antenas no cliente e na base , veja que tem antena com abertura de 60º, 90º, 120º, 180º ... o interessante é que tem uma antena que é dual band , 2.4 e 5.8 na mesma antena >> 802.11N MIMO 2.4Ghz 5Ghz sector directional and omni-directional panel antennas



é isso ai logo logo tem um Nano Station N hehehe.

----------


## Gilmar

> Com um resultado destes, com certeza vai dar para colocar mais usuários online. E que sinal forte ele coloca.
> Lá diz alguma coisa sobre o equipamento no cliente?
> 
> 
> 
> Tô a fim de testar também. Principalmente pelos resultados postados aqui.
> 
> Onde tu comprou o cartão? E se me lembro bem, este cartão da tp-link já está homologado pela Unicoba. Já o cartão da Ubiquiti tem ainda o problema da homologação.
> Resta ver se o Tp-link vai dar o mesmo desempenho.
> ...


Versão 4.0 beta3, vc deve tambem altualizar a licença do seu mk, em system licence tem a opção update licence, ultimo botão do lado direito.

----------


## 1929

> Versão 4.0 beta3, vc deve tambem altualizar a licença do seu mk, em system licence tem a opção update licence, ultimo botão do lado direito.


Ok, quando conseguir um cartão destes vou ver de perto.
Entrei em contato com a Aquário, pois estas antenas do link me parecem ser 3 antenas biquad montadas dentro da carcaça. Sugeri a eles um estudo de viabilidade dum projeto.

Mas enquanto isso, uma solução setorial poderia ser o uso de 3 panelinhas de 12dbi todas para o mesmo lado. O que acha?

Roberto, conseguiu o cartão da TP-link?

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Vamos lá então, você pode pedir uma pra mim? deposito a grana em sua conta em R$, Eu não tenho cadastro no ebay.
> 
> Se der me adiciona ai no msn para que você me passe os dados de sua conta.



Ok . só vou aguardar o vendedor me confirmar esse valor para fechar , assim que acontecer te mando um email . 

consegui esses outros valores , 

Tp-Link TL-WN851N PCI - U$ 40,65 com frete 
Tp-Link TL-WN861N MINI-PCI - U$ 17.89 sem frete (ainda não consegui cotar o frete)
Router TL-WR 941ND - U$ 84,00 com frete
USB Tp-Link WN821N - U$ 33.90 com frete 
Linksys WUSB300N Wireless USB - U$ 37.99 com frete 
Linksys WUSB600N USB - U$ 36.00 com frete 


Acho que necessariamente não é preciso o uso de 3 antenas no cliente .

Tenho conta comercial verificada no Paypal , quem precisar de comprar alguma coisa lá fora tamos ai .

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Ok, quando conseguir um cartão destes vou ver de perto.
> Entrei em contato com a Aquário, pois estas antenas do link me parecem ser 3 antenas biquad montadas dentro da carcaça. Sugeri a eles um estudo de viabilidade dum projeto.
> 
> Mas enquanto isso, uma solução setorial poderia ser o uso de 3 panelinhas de 12dbi todas para o mesmo lado. O que acha?
> 
> Roberto, conseguiu o cartão da TP-link?


acho a solução ideal para testes .. concordo tambem em apontar sempre 2 ou 3 antenas (dependendo do cartão) na mesma direçao ,assim que foram feitos os testes postados no forum da mikrotik .. imaginem uma torre com 12 paineis de 90º pra cobrir 360º , nussssss  :Laugh:

----------


## 1929

> Ok . só vou aguardar o vendedor me confirmar esse valor para fechar , assim que acontecer te mando um email . 
> 
> consegui esses outros valores , 
> 
> Tp-Link TL-WN851N PCI - U$ 40,65 com frete 
> Tp-Link TL-WN861N MINI-PCI - U$ 17.89 sem frete (ainda não consegui cotar o frete)
> Router TL-WR 941ND - U$ 84,00 com frete
> USB Tp-Link WN821N - U$ 33.90 com frete 
> Linksys WUSB300N Wireless USB - U$ 37.99 com frete 
> ...


Tp-Link TL-WN961N MINI-PCI - este é com 3 antenas. O 861 são duas antenas e o desempenho cai.

E fui olhar no site da Anatel, os mini-pci não estão mesmo homologados. Só os APs, pci e usb.

Será que usando o router 941ND como bridge, se teria um resultado semelhante ao mini-pci? Este é homologado.

----------


## Giovani.couto

Acompanhado!

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Vários produtos TP-link. Achei que caiu muito o preço.
> Router TL-WR 941ND $ 39 - Bom para kit cliente.
> Mini-PCI WN961N $ 19
> PCI WN851N $23
> USB WN 821N $19
> 
> Agora só falta saber se o desempenho do tp-link é semelhante ao R52N ou ao SR71A.
> 
> Roberto você já comprou o mini-pci da TP-link ou está em projeto? Este teu contado envia em melhores condições do que os 40% que me cobram aqui? Eu pago só quando chega, entrega em mãos. Mas sei que tem outros que taxam em 25%.


1929 poderia me passar o seu contato que envia Paraguay ? Ele cobra 40% ja com frete ?

----------


## 1929

> 1929 poderia me passar o seu contato que envia Paraguay ? Ele cobra 40% ja com frete ?


Ele tem uma loja de bugingangas aqui.
Eu dei uma copia da propaganda e ele trouxe para mim umas placas pci Engenius 3601. Por sinal muito boas. E ele me disse que quando eu quizesse ele traria qualquer coisa.
Ele me cobrou 40%. Achei alto, mas só paguei quando chegou. Se por ventura for confiscado o preju é dele.
Agora, comprando um número maior quem sabe conseguimos reduzir estes 40%

----------


## diox

Galera, aguardo resultados infelismente nao tenho como ajudar, heeheheh nao sei nada da parada, mais tamos ai!!

----------


## adepad

somente acompanhando!

----------


## ThyagoComputer

acompanhando!!

----------


## braw

> acho a solução ideal para testes .. concordo tambem em apontar sempre 2 ou 3 antenas (dependendo do cartão) na mesma direçao ,assim que foram feitos os testes postados no forum da mikrotik .. imaginem uma torre com 12 paineis de 90º pra cobrir 360º , nussssss


ae q esta carlinhos, creio q se vc for usar as 3 antenas apontadas para o mesmo setor vc teria q usar antenas com valor menor de graus, e nao de 90º, pois assim estaria gerando internferencia nos outros cartoes... o correto seria usar 3 paineis de 40º para cada cartao para fechar os 360º usando 3 cartoes... mas como nunca vi painel de 40º acho q da pra testar tranquilo com os queijinhos de 60º da Aquario...

----------


## diox

> acompanhando!!


 Ai tyago, so aguardando amigao!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> ae q esta carlinhos, creio q se vc for usar as 3 antenas apontadas para o mesmo setor vc teria q usar antenas com valor menor de graus, e nao de 90º, pois assim estaria gerando internferencia nos outros cartoes... o correto seria usar 3 paineis de 40º para cada cartao para fechar os 360º usando 3 cartoes... mas como nunca vi painel de 40º acho q da pra testar tranquilo com os queijinhos de 60º da Aquario...


é verdade q os canais 1, 6 e 11 que nao se sobrepoem e nao interferem entre sí ? isso explicaria como apontar 3 antenas pro mesmo lado , e explica tambem o q o Manual de Instalação 802.11n do wiki da própria mikrotik diz em estar liberado somente esses canais 1,6,11 para 2.4 .. não sei se tem a ver mais pelos testes que foram feitos e postados lá ,as antenas foram apontadas duas de um lado pra duas do outro .

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Vamos lá então, você pode pedir uma pra mim? deposito a grana em sua conta em R$, Eu não tenho cadastro no ebay.
> 
> Se der me adiciona ai no msn para que você me passe os dados de sua conta.


ja comprei sua antena , U$25.99 ... preciso dos seus dados para envio, manda para [email protected]

----------


## Roberto21

> ja comprei sua antena , U$25.99 ... preciso dos seus dados para envio, manda para [email protected]


Rapaz, que eficiência !! Quer vir trabalhar aqui conosco ? (rssssssssss)

----------


## ddllss

> Caro colega...Se você não trabalhou com ''N'' e não foi com Rb's distribuindo o sinal para os seus clientes, você ou não leu, ou não compreendeu a finalidade do tópico.
> 
> Estamos aqui ''começando'' a debater entre nós a possibilidade de uma tecnologia nos levar a brigar de igual para igual com as grandes, incluo ai o 3G por falarem tanto em ''mobilidade'', se você usou um '''apzinho'' com uma placa wireless e não teve bom desempenho, não tem nada a ver com esse tópico, a *sua opinião pode ser DADA SIM* quantas vezes você achar que deve,mas me diga, o que você está fazendo para ajudar esse tópico? Poste ao menos que experiência você teve em que cenário que foi testado por você a tecnologia ''N'' e por que ''você'' acha que não deu certo.
> 
> Obrigado.


Desculpe amigo por "invadir" seu topico e comentar minha experiencia com essa tecnologia.
não sabia que só poderia falar algo aqui (no seu topico) se fosse pra ensinar.
Tudo na vida é assim o que serve pra você muitas das vezes não vai me servir, tem gente que não gosta do mikrotik, e tem gente como nós que achamos excelente, e por ai vai..
Quiz apenas passar que quando saiu essa tecnolgia, eu tive a oportunidade de testar, (na epoca realmente era apenas em aps), não era nada do que se anunciava, e deixou a desejar, por isso que disse:* (mas, não era usado com mikrotik).*
Mais uma vez peço desculpas por expressar minha opnião e não ensinar nada a ninguem.
Abraços,

----------


## Roberto21

> Desculpe amigo por "invadir" seu topico e comentar minha experiencia com essa tecnologia.
> não sabia que só poderia falar algo aqui (no seu topico) se fosse pra ensinar.
> Tudo na vida é assim o que serve pra você muitas das vezes não vai me servir, tem gente que não gosta do mikrotik, e tem gente como nós que achamos excelente, e por ai vai..
> Quiz apenas passar que quando saiu essa tecnolgia, eu tive a oportunidade de testar, (na epoca realmente era apenas em aps), não era nada do que se anunciava, e deixou a desejar, por isso que disse:* (mas, não era usado com mikrotik).*
> Mais uma vez peço desculpas por expressar minha opnião e não ensinar nada a ninguem.
> Abraços,



Não se trata disso...eu não falei em ensinar e sim em contribuir com o tópico, se você teve essa experiência ruim com o ''N'' (((((((((((no início))))))))), essa opinião não pode ser generalizada até os dias de hoje, agora que você está postando mais detalhes de sua experiência com o ''N'',você chegar e dizer que não obteve um bom resultado sem especificar detalhes não motiva, muito pelo contrário.


Mas está tudo em paz...quando quiser em meus tópicos será um prazer ter sua opinião...dá um reset ai :Proud:

----------


## ddllss

> Não se trata disso...eu não falei em ensinar e sim em contribuir com o tópico, se você teve essa experiência ruim com o ''N'' (((((((((((no início))))))))), essa opinião não pode ser generalizada até os dias de hoje, agora que você está postando mais detalhes de sua experiência com o ''N'',você chegar e dizer que não obteve um bom resultado sem especificar detalhes não motiva, muito pelo contrário.
> 
> 
> Mas está tudo em paz...quando quiser em meus tópicos será um prazer ter sua opinião...dá um reset ai


Eu trabalho com provedor, assim como você, e assim como você eu torço para que isso dê certo, com certeza temos que aprimorar cada dia mais para sobreviver nesse mundo, e conseguir a nossa pequena fatia de clientes em meio as "grandes".
Estive fora esses dias, e agora a noite percebi o andamento do topico e estou gostando e acompanhando, percebo que você esta correndo um risco para testar um novo sistema, e aguardo assim como todos aqui o seu resultado e espero ser satisfatorio!! 
Boa sorte nos testes e se possivel nos mantenha informado!! 
abraços,

----------


## joserf

> isso ai galerinha...breve...nas melhores redes dessa cidade! (rssssssssss)
> 
> Pois é...encontrei a antena também e vejam o preço U$ 79.00
> 
> O cartão U$ 20.00
> 
> Realmente uma notícia execelente para nossa comunidade, já que com isso vai ficar difícil para qualquer conexão concorrer com redes wireless...imaginem ai o cache como ficaria em uma rede N (rssssssssssss).
> 
> Disse muitas vezes aos colegas ''''não invistam tanto agora''' estamos as portas de uma mudança de tecnologia, e ai..ela está chegando ai e com preços execelentes...quem não escutou a dica...
> ...


 
Nao entendi o motivo que apagou o site, vai entender neh ?

esta ai para quem interessar Excell InformÃ¡tica

----------


## Roberto21

> Nao entendi o motivo que apagou o site, vai entender neh ?
> 
> esta ai para quem interessar Excell InformÃ¡tica


Olha, depois fico com fama de brigão e coisa do tipo, *O ENDEREÇO DO SITE ESTÁ NO TÓPICO*, e pra você *QUE NÃO LEU O TÓPICO INTEIRO O SITE NÃO É ESSE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Comentários assim não contribuem em nada para o tópico, seja esse ou qualquer outro, mas ''''''''''''vai entender né?''''''''

Tem gente que não merece mesmo............

----------


## 1929

> é verdade q os canais 1, 6 e 11 que nao se sobrepoem e nao interferem entre sí ? isso explicaria como apontar 3 antenas pro mesmo lado , e explica tambem o q o Manual de Instalação 802.11n do wiki da própria mikrotik diz em estar liberado somente esses canais 1,6,11 para 2.4 .. não sei se tem a ver mais pelos testes que foram feitos e postados lá ,as antenas foram apontadas duas de um lado pra duas do outro .


Carlinho, pelo que entendi, quando configura a rede, vai ficar num canal só. As três antenas estarão trabalhando sincronizada e no mesmo canal. Ou não?

----------


## j34nsch

estou acompanhando e curiosos, quero ver o resultado do teste dos amigos, tambem estou comprado cartões e adp usb N, assim que chegar começo os teste e coloco aki os meus resultados tb

----------


## braw

> é verdade q os canais 1, 6 e 11 que nao se sobrepoem e nao interferem entre sí ? isso explicaria como apontar 3 antenas pro mesmo lado , e explica tambem o q o Manual de Instalação 802.11n do wiki da própria mikrotik diz em estar liberado somente esses canais 1,6,11 para 2.4 .. não sei se tem a ver mais pelos testes que foram feitos e postados lá ,as antenas foram apontadas duas de um lado pra duas do outro .


na verdade as 3 antenas q vc iria apontar para o mesmo lado terao o mesmo canal pois sairao de um unico cartao, um unico SSID, consequentemente um unico canal... vc ira setar canais dif para cada cartao, fugindo assim de interferir em vc mesmo... eh verdade sim, esses canais q vc citou nao interferem um no outro, mas de qualquer forma quando se usa paineis vc minimiza essa questao de interferencia pois na teoria um painel mesmo estando no mesmo canal do outro nao poderia interferir, pois seu grau de irradiaçao eh de 90...

http://www.pplware.com/wp-content/up...age-thumb5.png

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Carlinho, pelo que entendi, quando configura a rede, vai ficar num canal só. As três antenas estarão trabalhando sincronizada e no mesmo canal. Ou não?


Pelo que sei é isso mesmo, um cartão com 3 antenas trabalha com tudo igual, canl e SIID, então entendo que as antenas ficam todas para o mesmo lado, e no caso de um pop com 4 antenas de 90 Graus, no padrão "N", deverá ter 12 antenas, não vejo problema nisso.

----------


## ceusbar

> Pelo que sei é isso mesmo, um cartão com 3 antenas trabalha com tudo igual, canl e SIID, então entendo que as antenas ficam todas para o mesmo lado, e no caso de um pop com 4 antenas de 90 Graus, no padrão "N", deverá ter 12 antenas, não vejo problema nisso.


O maior problema e empecilho continuará sendo o gasto. Espero q os fabricantes disponibilizem antenas com dupla polarização logo...
Por falar nisso tem algum representante de fabricante q participa do fórum?? Poderia dar sua opinião..

Valeuz...

----------


## 1929

> O maior problema e empecilho continuará sendo o gasto. Espero q os fabricantes disponibilizem antenas com dupla polarização logo...
> Por falar nisso tem algum representante de fabricante q participa do fórum?? Poderia dar sua opinião..
> 
> Valeuz...



Eu mandei um email dando sugestão para a Aquário. E citei o tópico do forum para eles darem uma lida.

A antena de dupla polarização é para outro fim.

----------


## cristianoduarte

Mas, ja foi feito algum teste em distribuição de sinal para clientes? Pois no topico temos de um ponto a ponto.

Tomara que isto funcione para clientes, para que possamos atender uma quantidade maior de clientes com uma banda maior.

----------


## LordNycon

Boa Noite Amigos. Todos operam com 802.11g 54Mbs? com todos os clientes, eu não cosegui com clientes a mais de 1 KM da torre.

----------


## admskill

Eu continuo acreditando que a distribuição em cabo lan supera isso tudo ai !

----------


## 1929

> Eu continuo acreditando que a distribuição em cabo lan supera isso tudo ai !


Com certeza. Mas daí precisa ter alta concentração de usuários, pois o custo de implantação e manutenção é alto. Manutenção me refiro ao aluguel de postes.

----------


## Roberto21

Quando minhas antenas '''externas'' chegarem ai sim, postarei aqui os detalhes, por enquanto são só suposições.

----------


## adepad

> Eu continuo acreditando que a distribuição em cabo lan supera isso tudo ai !


 
De fato concordo plenamente contigo, acho que o cabo com eu andei acompanhando aqui no forum um post seu achei uma maravilha, mas parei na compania eletrica, foram muito burocraticos quanto a viabilidade disso ou seja so estão favorecendo as grandes pois no meu caso achei a barreira muito grande, pois o custo beneficio no cabo no caso achei excelente, e com um grande detalhe esqueça interferencia algo parecido isso sim deve ser um sucessego! Mas agora com esse padrão N a esperença volta a ficar grande!

----------


## admskill

POis é ... nada que uma boa panfletagem resolva !

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Pelo que sei é isso mesmo, um cartão com 3 antenas trabalha com tudo igual, canl e SIID, então entendo que as antenas ficam todas para o mesmo lado, e no caso de um pop com 4 antenas de 90 Graus, no padrão "N", deverá ter 12 antenas, não vejo problema nisso.


concordo plenamente Josue .... Tambem não vejo problemas em ter 12 painéis numa torre , a não ser o custo  :Proud:  , agora com 8 painéis na torre encontrei uma possivel solução ..

*Hyperlink 2.4 GHz 11 dBi Dual Diversity Antenna - 3ft RP-SMA Plug Connector U$ 15,00 sem frete , sem imposto.*

*Hyperlink 2.4 GHz 14 dBi 90° Dual Polarized / Dual Feed Sector Antenna U$ 179,00 sem frete , sem imposto.*

To tentando achar lá fora algum site com preço mais em conta .

----------


## telworld

> concordo plenamente Josue .... Tambem não vejo problemas em ter 12 painéis numa torre , a não ser o custo  , agora com 8 painéis na torre encontrei uma possivel solução ..
> 
> *Hyperlink 2.4 GHz 11 dBi Dual Diversity Antenna - 3ft RP-SMA Plug Connector U$ 15,00 sem frete , sem imposto.*
> 
> *Hyperlink 2.4 GHz 14 dBi 90° Dual Polarized / Dual Feed Sector Antenna U$ 179,00 sem frete , sem imposto.*
> 
> To tentando achar lá fora algum site com preço mais em conta .


 PÃ¡gina Principal

----------


## Roberto21

> Eu continuo acreditando que a distribuição em cabo lan supera isso tudo ai !


Novamente venho discordar de você! :Proud: 

Isso mostra uma posição ''conservadora'' tipo não querer testar o novo ou ter muita resistência ao novo, compreendo que você deve ter investido em seu cabeamento e aparecer uma coisa que possa superar isso com uma enorme facilidade nos faz não olhar isso com bons olhos, até por que joga por água abaixo nosso investimento e trabalho em um passado ''recente''

vamos um pouco mais pra frente e ver se a sua opinião continuará a mesma... :Deal:

----------


## NetoGO23

Pessoal não sei os preços dos radio que vc estão achando por ai, mas aqui em Goiás achei um radio barato.
Qual a media de preços que vocês estão achando?

Agora falta ver a especificações técnicas e se suporta ao APRouter.

----------


## 1929

Neto, este não é N.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Quando minhas antenas '''externas'' chegarem ai sim, postarei aqui os detalhes, por enquanto são só suposições.


As antenas que você adquiriu tem 3 entradas?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> concordo plenamente Josue .... Tambem não vejo problemas em ter 12 painéis numa torre , a não ser o custo  , agora com 8 painéis na torre encontrei uma possivel solução ..
> 
> *Hyperlink 2.4 GHz 11 dBi Dual Diversity Antenna - 3ft RP-SMA Plug Connector U$ 15,00 sem frete , sem imposto.*
> 
> *Hyperlink 2.4 GHz 14 dBi 90° Dual Polarized / Dual Feed Sector Antenna U$ 179,00 sem frete , sem imposto.*
> 
> To tentando achar lá fora algum site com preço mais em conta .


Cara, não estou concordando com o fato de ser 2 polarização, isso vai contra a teoria de funcionamento do padrão N, mais no próprio datasheet sugere o uso para Mimo. Pelo que sei tudo funciona no mesmo canal , etc, então não justifica isolar um sinal do outro mudando a polarização. O que vocês dizem sobre isso? Lembrando que estamos considerando o uso em outdoor, dependendo 100% do arranjo de antenas.

----------


## ceusbar

> As antenas que você adquiriu tem 3 entradas?


Não é preciso ter 3 entradas nelas e sim apenas 2. Dá uma olhada nesses modelos:
*
Hyperlink 2.4 GHz 11 dBi Dual Diversity Antenna - 3ft RP-SMA Plug Connector.*

*Hyperlink 2.4 GHz 14 dBi 90° Dual Polarized / Dual Feed Sector Antenna.

*Tem os anexos das imagens delas aqui no post, dá uma conferida.

----------


## 1929

[QUOTE=Josue Guedes;410205]Cara, não estou concordando com o fato de ser 2 polarização, isso vai contra a teoria de funcionamento do padrão N, mais no próprio datasheet sugere o uso para Mimo. Pelo que sei tudo funciona no mesmo canal , etc, então não justifica isolar um sinal do outro mudando a polarização. O que vocês dizem sobre isso? Lembrando que estamos considerando o uso em outdoor, dependendo 100% do arranjo de antenas.[/QU

Também acho Josué.
O protocolo N faz toda a comunicação, ora usando uma antena ora usando outra. Enquanto uma recebe a outra transmite e uma terceira fica na expectativa, na mesma conexão com o cliente. Assim, as três antenas são utilizadas na conexão com o cliente.
E é isso que faz com que haja aumento de velocidade. Para nós é tudo transparente. Eu nunca vi a configuração nestes APs com firmware embarcados, mas basicamente deve ser o mesmo tipo. E no MK também deve ser muito semelhante. O AP ou o cartão mini-pci é que vai fazer tudo, no mesmo canal

----------


## Josue Guedes

No caso de PtP, pode até ser dupla polarização, já que vai ser constante a conexão. Mais sei lá, porque fizeram as setoriais de dupla polarização, não sou eu que vou teimar né, deve ter que ser assim mesmo. No caso então teremos que ter clientes com dupla polarização também.

----------


## rafaeltdk

quem quiser algo la de (fora) mando com 25% qualquer coisa so me avisaem valeu, tb quemtiver interece em iptv somos representantes no brasil de set top box segue site www.linefreetv.com ou anuncio direto http://www.quebarato.com.br/classifi...__1417725.html valeu galera qualquer duvida estamos ai.

----------


## admskill

> Novamente venho discordar de você!
> 
> Isso mostra uma posição ''conservadora'' tipo não querer testar o novo ou ter muita resistência ao novo, compreendo que você deve ter investido em seu cabeamento e aparecer uma coisa que possa superar isso com uma enorme facilidade nos faz não olhar isso com bons olhos, até por que joga por água abaixo nosso investimento e trabalho em um passado ''recente''
> 
> vamos um pouco mais pra frente e ver se a sua opinião continuará a mesma...


Sim Roberto ! Tem e vai aparecer ! Mas mesmo assim eu continuo com a minha teoria !

Boa sorte !

----------


## admskill

> De fato concordo plenamente contigo, acho que o cabo com eu andei acompanhando aqui no forum um post seu achei uma maravilha, mas parei na compania eletrica, foram muito burocraticos quanto a viabilidade disso ou seja so estão favorecendo as grandes pois no meu caso achei a barreira muito grande, pois o custo beneficio no cabo no caso achei excelente, e com um grande detalhe esqueça interferencia algo parecido isso sim deve ser um sucessego! Mas agora com esse padrão N a esperença volta a ficar grande!


 
Amigo isso depende da empresa, aqui no Rio de Janeiro a Light que fornece energia me forneceu a licensa e eu não tive quase burocracia ou obstáculo nenhum ! Eh simplesmente atender os requisitos !

----------


## admskill

Bom pessoal, não vou mais comentar neste post pq está fugindo do assunto do mesmo ! 


Abraços !

----------


## Roberto21

> As antenas que você adquiriu tem 3 entradas?


Sim, você não viu o print da antena, aqui nesse tópico tem!

----------


## fhb

Acompanhando!

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Sim, você não viu o print da antena, aqui nesse tópico tem!


Agora que olhei, parece 3 setoriais mais devem estar arranjadas como uma omni. Se for isso mesmo, fica confirmado que no caso de setoriais e mais de 1 cartão no POP, deve-se apontar os paineis para o mesmo lado, usando então um cartão para cada 90 graus por exemplo, e usando um total de 12 antenas.

----------


## ederamboni

pessoal pegei o bonde andando aq....

mas vamos la 
um ptp de 40 km com antenas pluton bipolarizadas, sera que funcionaria???
passaria qtos mega????

abracos a todos...

----------


## braw

agora fugiu do assunto mesmo... aguardando os testes...

----------


## Roberto21

> pessoal pegei o bonde andando aq....
> 
> mas vamos la 
> um ptp de 40 km com antenas pluton bipolarizadas, sera que funcionaria???
> passaria qtos mega????
> 
> abracos a todos...


Pois é, pegou o bonde andando e não leu o tópico inteiro para perceber que uma pergunta dessas não caberia!! :Stupido:

----------


## ceusbar

Pessoal para quem quiser comprar e fazer testes outdoor essa antena da Hyperlink tá custando:

HG2414DP-090 R$ 715,00 Com impostos
 R$ 620,00 Sem


_ www.novanetwork.com.br__

vendedor JEAN CARLOS....ele tá por dentro do funcionamento delas.

Após os testes Indoor realizados, encomendei uma pra testar out......espero q essa valha a pena.....
_

----------


## 1929

Amigos, no protocolo N, não é a antena de dupla polarização que deve ser usada. É as tradicionais mesmo, só que são 3 antenas , já que o conector tem saida para 3 antenas. Não quer gastar muito, monta um sisteminha com 3 panelinhas da aquário de 12 dbi. É o que eu vou fazer aqui quando chegar o que encomendei. Deve chegar sábado.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Amigos, no protocolo N, não é a antena de dupla polarização que deve ser usada. É as tradicionais mesmo, só que são 3 antenas , já que o conector tem saida para 3 antenas. Não quer gastar muito, monta um sisteminha com 3 panelinhas da aquário de 12 dbi. É o que eu vou fazer aqui quando chegar o que encomendei. Deve chegar sábado.


 
Mas 3 viradas uma de cada lado ou 3 cobrindo uma região só? e no cliente como fica?o que pretende usar?

----------


## ceusbar

> Mas 3 viradas uma de cada lado ou 3 cobrindo uma região só? e no cliente como fica?o que pretende usar?


Na página 13 o Roberto postou um modelo para os clientes, dá uma conferida...

----------


## ceusbar

> Amigos, no protocolo N, não é a antena de dupla polarização que deve ser usada. É as tradicionais mesmo, só que são 3 antenas , já que o conector tem saida para 3 antenas. Não quer gastar muito, monta um sisteminha com 3 panelinhas da aquário de 12 dbi. É o que eu vou fazer aqui quando chegar o que encomendei. Deve chegar sábado.



Será q vai ficar legal com as panelinhas??
Vou ficar no aguardo do seu teste e print...

VALEUZZ...

----------


## Giovani.couto

> o que pretende usar?


 
Achei algumas opções !

Duas homologadas !

TL-WN851N

Certificado de Homologação - Requerimento nº 1719/08

DWA-556

Certificado de Homologação - Requerimento nº 0648/08

Essa não tenho certeza que slot utiliza !!!rssss


Algumas fotos com seus modelos no nome !

Nenhuma destas tem antena externa! somente há alguma com antena de mesa !

Mas ai vai depender dos fabricantes de antenas fazer uma adequada a estes produtos para uso externo !

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

Tp-Link TL-WN851N WIRELESS N Wifi Adapter Lan Pci Card U$38,00 com frete ( acima 4 unidades ) 

D-Link DWA-556 XTREME N PCIE  U$ 78.00 com frete ( pena ser PCI-EXPRESS o modelo DWA-552 que é PCI )

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Quando minhas antenas '''externas'' chegarem ai sim, postarei aqui os detalhes, por enquanto são só suposições.


sua antena já foi enviada, logo estarei te passando o rastreamento ... aproveitei e comprei uma pra mim heheh ..

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Tp-Link TL-WN851N WIRELESS N Wifi Adapter Lan Pci Card U$38,00 com frete ( acima 4 unidades ) 
> 
> D-Link DWA-556 XTREME N PCIE U$ 78.00 com frete ( pena ser PCI-EXPRESS o modelo DWA-552 que é PCI )


 
Poise !!! mas logo alguem da um jeito na Homologações de mais produtos!!! 


Antes só tinha o mini-pci Engenius Homologado, mas o tempo passou e agora tem muitas opções !!!

----------


## 1929

> Mas 3 viradas uma de cada lado ou 3 cobrindo uma região só? e no cliente como fica?o que pretende usar?


As 3 viradas para o mesmo lado. E no cliente vou experimentar o AP da tp-link 941N com as 3 anteninhas dele só. E vou experimentar também com o adaptador USB N da tp-link.
Se tiver que colocar 3 antenas também no cliente aí vai ficar muito dispendioso o kit cliente, isso se aprovar.

A idéia é usar N na base. O ideal seria N em tudo, mas fica alto o custo. Mas pelo que andei lendo, se numa das pontas, a base for N já deve dar uma melhorada no tráfego nos rádios da base e assim, pode permitir um pouco mais de clientes online. O processamento vai ser o básico, pois vai ficar em bridge e o MK como servidor.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

Como me deu muito trabalho pra achar to postando pro pessoal , desculpem pelo negrito mas foi a unica maneira que consegui pra nao ficar tudo embolado. 


*USB Wireless Linksys Wusb300n* - Certificado de Homologação

*USB Tp-link Tl-wn821n 300mbps N* - Certificado De Homologação

*USB D-link Dwa-140 Usb Wireless 802.11n 300mb* - Certificado de Homologação
*
USB D-Link DWA-160 Xtreme N Duo USB Adapter* - Certificado de Homologação

*PCI D-Link DWA-547 RangeBooster N Wireless* - Certificado de Homologação

*PCI TP-LINK TL-WN951N 300 Mbps Wireless N MIMO* _ Certificado de Homologação
*
PCI Edimax EW-7727In 300mbps N mimo* - Certificado de Homologação
*
Usb Wireless N 300mbps Edimax We-7717un 802.11n* - Certificado de Homologação

*PCMCIA D-Link DWA-645 RangeBooster N650* - Certificado de Homologação

*Access Point Edimax 300mbps Br-6424n* - Certificado de Homologação

*Tp-link Mod. Tl-wr941nd Wireless 300mbps* - Certificado de Homologação

*Tp-link Mod. Tl-wr841nd Wireless 300mbps* - Certificado de Homologação

*D-link Dir-655 Xtreme N Gigabit Wireless + Usb* - Certificado de Homologação
*
Linksys Wrvs4400n 300mbps 128 Bit Wep, Wpa/wpa2* - Certificado de Homologação

----------


## lfaria

> As 3 viradas para o mesmo lado. E no cliente vou experimentar o AP da tp-link 941N com as 3 anteninhas dele só. E vou experimentar também com o adaptador USB N da tp-link.
> Se tiver que colocar 3 antenas também no cliente aí vai ficar muito dispendioso o kit cliente, isso se aprovar.
> A idéia é usar N na base. O ideal seria N em tudo, mas fica alto o custo. Mas pelo que andei lendo, se numa das pontas, a base for N já deve dar uma melhorada no tráfego nos rádios da base e assim, pode permitir um pouco mais de clientes online. O processamento vai ser o básico, pois vai ficar em bridge e o MK como servidor.


A minha primeira reação em relação a essa tecnologia foi justamente o fato de ter que ter 3 antenas em ambas as pontas o que inviabilizaria financeiramente seu uso em clientes. Depois se soube que podiam ser duas, etc.

Mas a sua colocação acima me parece a mais viável e sensata. É claro que com as informações e testes que se dispõe no momento.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Mas da pra trabalhar com 3 na base e só uma no cliente? não vai perder o proposito do protocolo no cliente?

----------


## 1929

> Mas da pra trabalhar com 3 na base e só uma no cliente? não vai perder o proposito do protocolo no cliente?


Segundo artigos escritos, quando nas duas pontas está com N, o desempenho é o máximo para aquele enlace.
Mas como é compativel com b/g, vai rodar igual. Só que o desempenho cai, mas deve ficar acima do tradicional G.

Veja bem: se na base for N, o cartão deverá dar um melhor desempenho individual. Enquanto lá no cliente A que é b/g estará processando, o cartão na base já estará lidando com outras conexões, enquanto aguarda o cliente A. 
É este aumento na capacidade do cartão que eu gostaria de ver. Se o cartão na prática chegar aos 70, 80 mbps, deverá aumentar o número de online possível. 
E tem também a latência que deveria melhorar.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Bom, negócio agora é esperar os testes que o pessoal vai fazer. Contudo mesmo se tratando de enlaces PtP, já é um grande salto.

----------


## yondaime

acredito que um "kit" N , composto de RB + R52n deve sair mais barato que um SM da Motorola e será até melhor que o Motorola.

e com os testes de througput que vi na pag 13,é capaz de conseguirmos colocar muitos mais clientes do que no protocolo B, e outra coisa pra quem é de grandes cidades vai compensar pra caramba pra atender condominio.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> acredito que um "kit" N , composto de RB + R52n deve sair mais barato que um SM da Motorola e será até melhor que o Motorola.
> 
> e com os testes de througput que vi na pag 13,é capaz de conseguirmos colocar muitos mais clientes do que no protocolo B, e outra coisa pra quem é de grandes cidades vai compensar pra caramba pra atender condominio.


Sim, se estiver estável, com essas taxas mostradas ai, é melhor mesmo, pelo menos que os modelos mais simples.

----------


## rafaelnb

Olá pessoal, estou acompanhando o tópico e desde o início tenho uma dúvida: - Como fica a questão da potência de saída "e.i.r.p" eu acho, que é limitada pela anatel em 37 dBm se não me engano. O fato de ter 3 antenas de 14 da Hyperlink emitindo o mesmo sinal não ultrapassaria isso facilmente a ponto de inviabilizar a utilização da tecnologia N devido ao baixo sinal que poderá ser utilizado nos cartões?
Desculpem-me se falei besteira...

----------


## 1929

> Olá pessoal, estou acompanhando o tópico e desde o início tenho uma dúvida: - Como fica a questão da potência de saída "e.i.r.p" eu acho, que é limitada pela anatel em 37 dBm se não me engano. O fato de ter 3 antenas de 14 da Hyperlink emitindo o mesmo sinal não ultrapassaria isso facilmente a ponto de inviabilizar a utilização da tecnologia N devido ao baixo sinal que poderá ser utilizado nos cartões?
> Desculpem-me se falei besteira...


Pelo contrário, é muito interessante esta sua colocação. 
O assunto é tão novo que nem a Anatel acho eu, sabe a resposta.

----------


## cristianoduarte

Amigos, hoje vou fazer testes com SR71A - Da ubiuit, utilizando como ap para atender uns 70 online com velocidade de 200 a 400k, vou ver como ele irá se comportar e posto ainda hoje para vocês.

----------


## 1929

> Amigos, hoje vou fazer testes com SR71A - Da ubiuit, utilizando como ap para atender uns 70 online com velocidade de 200 a 400k, vou ver como ele irá se comportar e posto ainda hoje para vocês.


Esse cartão deve ser o que há de melhor em N. Pena que ainda não está homologado.

----------


## braw

> Amigos, hoje vou fazer testes com SR71A - Da ubiuit, utilizando como ap para atender uns 70 online com velocidade de 200 a 400k, vou ver como ele irá se comportar e posto ainda hoje para vocês.


mas vai testa-lo com as tres antenas ou apenas uma??? N soh na base ou no cliente tb??? seria interessante usar as 3 na base e deixar os clientes como estao, assim a gente saberia como se comportaria a base estando em N e os cliente sem mecher, pois creio q a maioria aki iria utilizar desta forma...

----------


## cristianoduarte

> mas vai testa-lo com as tres antenas ou apenas uma??? N soh na base ou no cliente tb??? seria interessante usar as 3 na base e deixar os clientes como estao, assim a gente saberia como se comportaria a base estando em N e os cliente sem mecher, pois creio q a maioria aki iria utilizar desta forma...


Amigos, fiz os testes com tres antenas conectadas no cartão e o clientes sem ateração(todos em b/g), o cartão estava trabalhando em b/g/n e infelismente os resultados não são dos melhores.

Com 40 online pings variando entre 3 e quase 2000 ms, no máximo 3mb de trafego. Vou ainda realizar novos testes, mudando configurações.

----------


## yondaime

cristianoduarte,
deixa em b/g/n e pega uma RB + cartão e poem em algum cliente ou na sua casa com 2 antenas..
Apenas um ambiente de teste..
e posta pra nós como foi!

----------


## Roberto21

> Amigos, fiz os testes com tres antenas conectadas no cartão e o clientes sem ateração(todos em b/g), o cartão estava trabalhando em b/g/n e infelismente os resultados não são dos melhores.
> 
> Com 40 online pings variando entre 3 e quase 2000 ms, no máximo 3mb de trafego. Vou ainda realizar novos testes, mudando configurações.


Colega a minha idéia de teste não é assim, seria colocar a antena externa na torre espetar o cartão em N e colocar placas N nos clientes mais próximos para ver o desempenho, não seria em B ou G ...

----------


## allysonsoares

mais testou com as 3 antenas viradas para o mesmo local? ta usando o Mikrotik 4?

----------


## braw

> mais testou com as 3 antenas viradas para o mesmo local? ta usando o Mikrotik 4?


eh, pq o correto de testar seria assim mesmo, 3 antenas de no maximo 60º na base e com o MK 4 q da suporte a N...

----------


## allysonsoares

> eh, pq o correto de testar seria assim mesmo, 3 antenas de no maximo 60º na base e com o MK 4 q da suporte a N...



será que os clientes não ficaram tudo apontado para o mesmo painel não, pegando apenas um dos 3 paineis.

----------


## 1929

> será que os clientes não ficaram tudo apontado para o mesmo painel não, pegando apenas um dos 3 paineis.


Não, porque os 3 painéis estarão envolvidos na mesma conexão.
A cada conexão do cliente os 3 serão usados. Não é um painel para cada cliente.
Enquanto um transmite o outro já está recebendo e assim eles vão se revesando. É esta a proposta do protocolo para aumentar o tráfego.

----------


## NetoGO23

Pessoal dos que tinham comprado os cartões e estavam fazendo teste, alguem tem algum resultado que torne as ""N"" viável e funcional?

E refente aos clientes, será q deixando eles só com os kit atuais e mudando os cartões só mesmo para suportar mais clientes e mais trafego na rede interna, para assim podermos usar IPTV, VOIP interno, etc...

Quais os cartões e a media de preços existente hoje que podemos usar em nossas RBs?

Aguardo novos resultados.

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Pessoal dos que tinham comprado os cartões e estavam fazendo teste, alguem tem algum resultado que torne as ""N"" viável e funcional?
> 
> E refente aos clientes, será q deixando eles só com os kit atuais e mudando os cartões só mesmo para suportar mais clientes e mais trafego na rede interna, para assim podermos usar IPTV, VOIP interno, etc...
> 
> Quais os cartões e a media de preços existente hoje que podemos usar em nossas RBs?
> 
> Aguardo novos resultados.



Olha amigo, fiz os teste com sr71a da ubiquiti setei ele para b/g/n e nos clientes não fiz alteraçoes deixei em b/g mesmo com kit comum. Infelizmente foi uma decepção ficou muito ruim, trafego baixo (700k) no cartão e pings variando de 300 - 1800. Vou testar em bancada com um placa pci N conectada a esta sr71, o problema é a placa precisar de 2 antenas para se conectar.

----------


## 1929

Cristiano, este resultado está realmente muito fora das probabilidades.
Deve haver alguma coisa que passou desapercebido.
Eu não tenho experiência com ele mas seria impossível a Ubiquiti lançar um produto com este resultado.

----------


## NetoGO23

> Olha amigo, fiz os teste com sr71a da ubiquiti setei ele para b/g/n e nos clientes não fiz alteraçoes deixei em b/g mesmo com kit comum. Infelizmente foi uma decepção ficou muito ruim, trafego baixo (700k) no cartão e pings variando de 300 - 1800. Vou testar em bancada com um placa pci N conectada a esta sr71, o problema é a placa precisar de 2 antenas para se conectar.


Tente colocar uma placa "" N "" em um pc e só ligar uma antena de grade comum q usamos para ver se melhora.

Pq se assim der certo podemos apenas trocas as placas PCI dos clientes.

----------


## braw

pra ver a funcionalidade do "N" na integra teriamos que ter realmente o mesmo cenario nas duas pontas, mas esse teste de usar "N" soh na base e deixar os clientes como estavam era necessario pra podermos saber se, com uma pequena alteraçao teriamos resultados significativos, mas pelo visto vamos ter q aguardar testes usando o N nas duas pontas... o que de inicio inviabilizaria a migraçao tendo em vista os custos... mas estamos no aguardo...

----------


## 1929

> Tente colocar uma placa "" N "" em um pc e só ligar uma antena de grade comum q usamos para ver se melhora.
> 
> Pq se assim der certo podemos apenas trocas as placas PCI dos clientes.


Aí não adiantaria Neto.
Pois a Placa tem com 2 ou 3 saídas e todas teriam que ser utilizadas.
Para uso cliente vai ser sempre inviável pelos custos, a não ser com o adptador USB N. Mas só para aqueles mais próximos.

----------


## allysonsoares

> Amigos, fiz os testes com tres antenas conectadas no cartão e o clientes sem ateração(todos em b/g), o cartão estava trabalhando em b/g/n e infelismente os resultados não são dos melhores.
> 
> Com 40 online pings variando entre 3 e quase 2000 ms, no máximo 3mb de trafego. Vou ainda realizar novos testes, mudando configurações.



me esclarece só uma coisa, o padrão N também trabalha em 5.8GHZ? não tenho o provedor ainda, mais estou tentando montar um, e quero fazer teste com alguns padrões, tipo vc fez o teste ai em 2.4 com b/g, seria interessante colocar o servir trabalhando em N 5.8ghz e os clientes em A, se isso for possível.

----------


## Giovani.couto

> me esclarece só uma coisa, o padrão N também trabalha em 5.8GHZ? não tenho o provedor ainda, mais estou tentando montar um, e quero fazer teste com alguns padrões, tipo vc fez o teste ai em 2.4 com b/g, seria interessante colocar o servir trabalhando em N 5.8ghz e os clientes em A, se isso for possível.


Você leu o tópico todo ???

Te aconselho estudar os padrões A,B,G e N !

E Também um pouco sobre Servidores, Mikrotik´s e Linux !

----------


## Roberto21

Pois é, quer dirigir antes de tirar a carteira.

----------


## 1929

> me esclarece só uma coisa, o padrão N também trabalha em 5.8GHZ? não tenho o provedor ainda, mais estou tentando montar um, e quero fazer teste com alguns padrões, tipo vc fez o teste ai em 2.4 com b/g, seria interessante colocar o servir trabalhando em N 5.8ghz e os clientes em A, se isso for possível.


Amigo, o protocolo N, é uma evolução do B/G, mas trabalha na mesma frequencia de 2.4. Daí a compatibilidade.

Ele usa o que se chama de MIMO . multiplas entradas, múltiplas saídas. Por isso as duas ou 3 antenas. Existem até com 4 antenas.
Mas já vi alguma coisa em outras frequencias, mas não é tão comum. Mas com certeza se colar em 2.4 logo vai popularizar em 5.8. Tu já imaginou um ponto a ponto em 5.8 com MIMO? Em 5.8 deverá ter outra letra, para identificar, sei lá.

----------


## LordNycon

minha opinião, ainda sofremos para coseguir operar no padrao B, temos que buscar melhorias no G, para sonharmos com N, uma coisa de cada vez, so sei que "N" outdoor é totalmente inviável na minha visão.

----------


## Gustavinho

Acho que o N vai revolucionar bastante no quesito de qualidade e viabilidade....ja começaram a lançar os cartoes com a intenção de uso outdoor, entao tem muita coisa a vir por ae.

----------


## allysonsoares

> Você leu o tópico todo ???
> 
> Te aconselho estudar os padrões A,B,G e N !
> 
> E Também um pouco sobre Servidores, Mikrotik´s e Linux !



li o tópico todo sim, é justamente o que estou fazendo, adquirindo conhecimento primeiro e estudando para daqui a uns seis meses por a mão á obra, essa semana estarei tentando adquirir uma routeboad+cartões e equipamentos para fazer testes mais uns amigos a 5.8ghz, ainda estou no começo de meu projeto.

----------


## allysonsoares

> Amigo, o protocolo N, é uma evolução do B/G, mas trabalha na mesma frequencia de 2.4. Daí a compatibilidade.
> 
> Ele usa o que se chama de MIMO . multiplas entradas, múltiplas saídas. Por isso as duas ou 3 antenas. Existem até com 4 antenas.
> Mas já vi alguma coisa em outras frequencias, mas não é tão comum. Mas com certeza se colar em 2.4 logo vai popularizar em 5.8. Tu já imaginou um ponto a ponto em 5.8 com MIMO? Em 5.8 deverá ter outra letra, para identificar, sei lá.


amigo fiquei na duvida por causa do cartão R52N se não for te abusar de mais você poderia dar uma olhandilha nesse arquivo e me explicar.

edit: quanto a parte das antenas eu já sabia

http://www.roc-noc.com/pdf/R52N/R52n.pdf

----------


## FabimdiTereza

Segundo o site da kathrein, tem painéis com suporte mimo. 
http://www.kathrein.com.br/wimaxLTE.php

Devem ser caras.

Abraços

Fábio

----------


## allysonsoares

no Ubiquiti sr71a também tem falando sobre 5.8GHZ em N, eu acho que funciona sim.
http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/sr71a_datasheet.pdf

----------


## NetoGO23

Atualmente vou passar a vender a internet na velocidade de 300k e 400k, mas esses cliente q são mais exirgente vou entregar o sinal para eles em 5.8.

Fiz uns teste nessa mesma torre com 33 clientes pindurados no momento, quem estava com sinal -70 para baixo em 54mb ficou muito bom mas apenas para os clientes q em media estava a uns 5km da torre.

Vou dar um jeito de padronizar o sinal de todos em -65 e colocar novamente em B/G para ver o que acontece.

Vou fazer o mesmo teste numa setorial q os clientes mais longes está a uns 800mt e depois posto aqui o resultado.

----------


## allysonsoares

> Atualmente vou passar a vender a internet na velocidade de 300k e 400k, mas esses cliente q são mais exirgente vou entregar o sinal para eles em 5.8.
> 
> Fiz uns teste nessa mesma torre com 33 clientes pindurados no momento, quem estava com sinal -70 para baixo em 54mb ficou muito bom mas apenas para os clientes q em media estava a uns 5km da torre.
> 
> Vou dar um jeito de padronizar o sinal de todos em -65 e colocar novamente em B/G para ver o que acontece.
> 
> Vou fazer o mesmo teste numa setorial q os clientes mais longes está a uns 800mt e depois posto aqui o resultado.



A questão aqui e fazer testes no padrão 802.11n

----------


## 1929

> Segundo o site da kathrein, tem painéis com suporte mimo. 
> http://www.kathrein.com.br/wimaxLTE.php
> 
> Devem ser caras.
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Fábio


Tem fama de caras, mas também de super excelentes.
E para aplicação mimo esta é a série:

*4 - Antenas Painéis Xpol e H/V  1710  5850 MHz*






> no Ubiquiti sr71a também tem falando sobre 5.8GHZ em N, eu acho que funciona sim.
> http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/sr71a_datasheet.pdf


Eu tinha visto isso, mas salvo eu esteja enganado, a Ubiquiti confunde a mente dos consumidores com a descrição no datasheet, pois quando se lê N, ele tem que ser compatível com b/g.

Protocolo N, por definição do órgão que regula isto, o I.E.E.E é para ser compatível com b/g.
Deve haver outra letra para designar a compatibilidade com A. Tudo questão de ordem. Pois o que manda mesmo são as rotinas que implementam o MIMO. O MIMO existe em muitas frequencias.

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Atualmente vou passar a vender a internet na velocidade de 300k e 400k, mas esses cliente q são mais exirgente vou entregar o sinal para eles em 5.8.
> 
> Fiz uns teste nessa mesma torre com 33 clientes pindurados no momento, quem estava com sinal -70 para baixo em 54mb ficou muito bom mas apenas para os clientes q em media estava a uns 5km da torre.
> 
> Vou dar um jeito de padronizar o sinal de todos em -65 e colocar novamente em B/G para ver o que acontece.
> 
> Vou fazer o mesmo teste numa setorial q os clientes mais longes está a uns 800mt e depois posto aqui o resultado.


Então você pode dizer que um cartão com a tecnologia N melhorou bastante o padrão G?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Tem fama de caras, mas também de super excelentes.
> E para aplicação mimo esta é a série:
> 
> *4 - Antenas Painéis Xpol e H/V  1710  5850 MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O teste que foi feito de 100mb, com N nas duas pontas foi em 5,8Ghz, ou não?

----------


## 1929

> O teste que foi feito de 100mb, com N nas duas pontas foi em 5,8Ghz, ou não?


Josué, este teste de 100mb você viu onde? No site da Katrein? Não achei.

Mas uma coisa interessante pode ser visto numa foto no site. Antenas colocadas bem próximas umas das outras.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Josué, este teste de 100mb você viu onde? No site da Katrein? Não achei.
> 
> Mas uma coisa interessante pode ser visto numa foto no site. Antenas colocadas bem próximas umas das outras.


Aqui mesmo, os testes do Gilmar. Usando o SR71

----------


## NetoGO23

Redes Wireless: Entendendo o 802.11n

Redes Wireless: Entendendo o 802.11n


Alguem já usou esses cartões INTEL?

MINI PCI WIRELESS INTEL PRO 3945ABG - DDR Informática

Venda cartão sem fio 300M de Intel Wifi 5100 N 802.11N o mini PCI-E-alibaba.com

ACHEI O R2N A 108,78R$

ViaSedex.com


Engraçado, não achei esse cartão R2N no site da mikrotik e a foto que vi dele tem o adesivo deles.

LINK COM FOTO => http://www.officelan.pt/home/compone...bf665b6e59.png

Alguem tem mais informações sobre esse R52N?
Na foto só vi saida para antena A e antena B. Não teria q ser para 3 antenas?

----------


## NetoGO23

Achei o link com o PDF sobre ele.

http://www.routerboard.com/pdf/R2n.pdf

----------


## yondaime

comprei nesse viasedex.com só pra ver no que vai dar  :Smile: 
pois esse cartão na flytec não tá tendo..

----------


## 1929

> comprei nesse viasedex.com só pra ver no que vai dar 
> pois esse cartão na flytec não tá tendo..


Neste site, é como comprar no PY e colocar 40% em cima. E ainda dá para fazer parcelado, e também pagar com Pagseguro. Também comprei deles e estou esperando os meus

----------


## allysonsoares

quando chegar vcs avisam

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Redes Wireless: Entendendo o 802.11n
> 
> Redes Wireless: Entendendo o 802.11n
> 
> 
> Alguem já usou esses cartões INTEL?
> 
> MINI PCI WIRELESS INTEL PRO 3945ABG - DDR Informática
> 
> ...


é confiavel esssa via sedex ? o valor do site é valor final ou tem acrecimo ? prazo de entrega ? gostei dos preços mais com uma referencia fica melhor ainda

----------


## allysonsoares

O nome do dono da loja é esse CARLOS ROBERTO PIRES um cara bastante enrolão por sinal

----------


## NetoGO23

Achei na internet, não sei falar a referencia.

Pelo que vi é pelo pagseguro da UOL, deve ser estilo ML só libera dps que chega.

Então resumindo, achei na net e não sei referência.

----------


## mdcsp

Nossa.. to acompanhando o topico desde o inicio.. e pelo que entendi nao chegamos a uma resposta concreta(ou sera que chagamos a uma respoata concreta, mas nao era bem o que queriamos "ouvir", bem enfim...

Entao eu queria testar tb mas o meu interesse eh de oferecer uma net wireless movel, tipo modenzinho das operadores de celular(ou pelo menos nao ter que instalar uma antena de grade no telhado do cliente, colocar as tais 3 anteninhas em cima do micro do cliente)

Entao eu pérgunto, sem rodeios:
"corremos o risco" de poder oferecer um serviço wireless-movel com esta tal banda N ou a tal banda N ira mehorar "somente" a "velocidade-de-trafego)" ????

Se corremos o "risco" de oferecer uma net wireless movel pro cliente entao me passem ai marca/modelo dos equipamentos necessarios pra fazer um teste que eu adquiro o equipamento faço o teste(real mesmo e nao na bancada) e posto neste forum o resultado dos testes com "todos os detalhes"

----------


## Roberto21

Mas é isso que digo desde que abri o tópico, que se ninguém testar de verdade tudo que for escrito aqui é só ''suposições'', estou aguardando a minha antena externa chegar, que veio da china e não dos EUA ( um colega comprou pra mim) e ai sim postarei os resultados concretos, mas terei que abrir outro tópico por que esse já tá cheio de '''disse me disse'''.

----------


## diox

MInha supozicao éh, N vai ser 90% para ponto a ponto, vai ser quase infiavel investir em clientes!! mesmo quando lancarem antes especificas, 1 pigtail ja dah dor de cabeça, imagine 2 ou 3 heehhe, essa minha posicao, isso se for estavel para ponto a ponto, mais creio que sim, ainda vamos longe com mobo A/B/G




> Mas é isso que digo desde que abri o tópico, que se ninguém testar de verdade tudo que for escrito aqui é só ''suposições'', estou aguardando a minha antena externa chegar, que veio da china e não dos EUA ( um colega comprou pra mim) e ai sim postarei os resultados concretos, mas terei que abrir outro tópico por que esse já tá cheio de '''disse me disse'''.

----------


## 1929

> Mas é isso que digo desde que abri o tópico.... esse já tá cheio de '''disse me disse'''.


Roberto, vou colocar mais um "disse me disse"". já que tu vai abrir novo post mesmo.
Cara, estou na mesma situação tua. Era para ter chegado na semana passada, e o vendedor falhou. Mas já fui atrás de outro. Não dá para esperar mais ... e aproveitei para pedir também o adaptador usb N. Mas não acredito em distancias maiores de 200m.




> Nossa.. to acompanhando o topico desde o inicio.. e pelo que entendi nao chegamos a uma resposta concreta(ou sera que chagamos a uma respoata concreta, mas nao era bem o que queriamos "ouvir", bem enfim...
> 
> Entao eu queria testar tb mas o meu interesse eh de oferecer uma net wireless movel, tipo modenzinho das operadores de celular(ou pelo menos nao ter que instalar uma antena de grade no telhado do cliente, colocar as tais 3 anteninhas em cima do micro do cliente)


Acho que isso vai ser quase impossível. Bem que eu também gostaria de ver isso acontecer.
As operadoras trabalham na frequencia deles onde equipamentos de maior potencia dão melhor cobertura. Estamos limitados a baixa potencia, primeiro pela legislação e segundo pela qualidade dos equipamentos. Se com estes nossos pudessemos colocar mais potencia o caos estaria instalado. Com baixa potencia já tem lugares totalmente poluido.
E quanto aos modenzinhos, dá mesmo água na boca. Não sei qual a potencia deles, mas um celular tem em torno de 1000mW de potencia. Já imaginou se nós tivessos qualidade técnica para usar esta potencia?
Os modenzinhos não devem ficar longe dos 1000mW. É por isso que acho que nunca conseguiremos esta mobilidade, a não ser que tenhamos torres a cada 500m e aí a poluição vai piorar.

----------


## telworld

È gente isso não ta tão longe de acontecer, pois devido a grande tecnologia do 3G o investimento álto nos sabemos mas nunca podemos desistir de pesquizar e tentar.

http://telworld.com.br/Lista.htm

----------


## allysonsoares

> comprei nesse viasedex.com só pra ver no que vai dar 
> pois esse cartão na flytec não tá tendo..





> Neste site, é como comprar no PY e colocar 40% em cima. E ainda dá para fazer parcelado, e também pagar com Pagseguro. Também comprei deles e estou esperando os meus



comprei 1400 reais no pague seguro, vamos ver o que dá pelo que pesquisei os problemas maiores eram com rma não teve problema de calote.

----------


## NetoGO23

> comprei 1400 reais no pague seguro, vamos ver o que dá pelo que pesquisei os problemas maiores eram com rma não teve problema de calote.


Vc comprou do site q postei?

Assim q chegar avisa.

Vc chegou a perguntar se tinha como fornecerem a nota fiscal?

----------


## allysonsoares

> Vc comprou do site q postei?
> 
> Assim q chegar avisa.
> 
> Vc chegou a perguntar se tinha como fornecerem a nota fiscal?



nem conversei com o cara, fiz a cotação pelo site, perguntei a o meu sócio que é quem vai pagar se era para compra mesmo, avisei que o tal Roberto que é o dono tinha muitas reclamações em relação a produto na hora do RMA, e se era para compra mesmo assim, ele falou que comprasse, então comprei, quando se compra pelo pague seguro, o mesmo pagseguro informa o frete e avisa ao vendedor as peças que é para enviar, preço ele tem, vamos ver a qualidade, e no mais quero mais para teste e esperimentos, pois só abrirei o proveder daqui a seis meses a um ano no minimo, comprei duas nano loco, cartão r52n, RB433ah e duas antenas que segundo o fabricante são de 60°, vou compa depois algumas pcis N de 5.8ghz, vou procurar no ebay, e ai vou tentar ver a questão com antena externa e os clientes iternos. amanha explicarei mais ou menos como será a forma de trabalhar de meu provedor.

----------


## NetoGO23

Não sei se alguem já postou isso, mas ai está para quem quer fazer os teste com cartões N.

Image:Update-mikrotik-licence-key.jpg - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## 1929

> Vc comprou do site q postei?
> 
> Assim q chegar avisa.
> 
> Vc chegou a perguntar se tinha como fornecerem a nota fiscal?


Com certeza não vem nfiscal. Também com os preços que estão lá, não tem como.
Pode fazer um cálculo. Coloca de 35 a 40% em cima do preço do PY que vai chegar no preço deles.
E eu como também preciso, só confirmei o preço e usei o Pagseguro.

----------


## allysonsoares

> Com certeza não vem nfiscal. Também com os preços que estão lá, não tem como.
> Pode fazer um cálculo. Coloca de 35 a 40% em cima do preço do PY que vai chegar no preço deles.
> E eu como também preciso, só confirmei o preço e usei o Pagseguro.



o seu deve chegar primeiro que o meu, chegando você avisa se foi tudo certinho. porque o pagseguro só dá 14 dias para bloqueiar.

----------


## 1929

> o seu deve chegar primeiro que o meu, chegando você avisa se foi tudo certinho. porque o pagseguro só dá 14 dias para bloqueiar.


Acredito que vou ter que bloquear o pagamento até chegar aqui, pois minha encomenda está para ser despachada até 25/06. Não é nada pronta entrega.

----------


## allysonsoares

> Acredito que vou ter que bloquear o pagamento até chegar aqui, pois minha encomenda está para ser despachada até 25/06. Não é nada pronta entrega.


o pagseguro não aprovou o pagamento, interessante que tenho limite de sobra e já usei o pagseguro antes, mandou eu entrar em contato com o vendendor.

----------


## Roberto21

Vocês desviaram completamente o foco desse tópico....já está sem sentido postar detalhes sobre o ''N'' nesse tópico. :Dito:

----------


## 1929

> Vocês desviaram completamente o foco desse tópico....já está sem sentido postar detalhes sobre o ''N'' nesse tópico.


Desculpe aí amigão. É que conversa vai conversa vem, o assunto vai espichando. 

Mas o tópico surtiu um efeito muito bom.

Vários acordaram para a possibilidade do protocolo N resolver a nossa necessidade.
Eu havia tentado um tópico um ano atrás mas sem muito sucesso de alguém mais testar e acabei desistindo.

Mas agora não, parece que todos acordamos para esta possíbilidade. Varios resolveram comprar e testar, inclusive eu.

Quanto ao filme do YouTube, em 2012 _se tudo correr_ bem quero estar com uma rede em pelo menos mais 4 municípios. hehehehe!!! Mas se correr mal, vou me enterrar em dívidas. Aí a salvação vai ser mesmo o que está no filme.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Vocês desviaram completamente o foco desse tópico....já está sem sentido postar detalhes sobre o ''N'' nesse tópico.


Calma Roberto, muitos compraram, e estão aguardando chegar, ainda está no foco, agora serão so testes para ter as conclusões.

----------


## yondaime

1929, o cara do viasedex ja entrou em contato comigo,
e com você ai? alguma novidade?

----------


## rodrigo_pagani

Bom pessoal, todos estão na espectativa, mas ninguém tem nada na prática.
Fiz o pedido de
01 - MINI PCI CARD R2N 802.11B/G/N
01 - TP-LINK PCI TL-WN851N 300MBPS ATHEROS
01 - FONTE 24HPOW 24V - 1.6A POWER SUPPLY+POWER PLUG
01 - ROUTERBOARD RB/600A COM LICENÇA NIVEL 4
02 - ANTENA HYP 14DBI SETORIAL 2.4GHZ HG2414HSP-090

Vai chegar hoje a noite, vou testar e depois posto os resultados.

----------


## helcio

oi 

ja tenho vcs sonham, com seu provedor tenho 5 cartoes aqui casa r52n, vou postar os primeiros teste esta semana.

postarei fotos para vcs comprovarem

comprei direto do fornecedor chegou segunda agora esta minha mão, já!!!!

----------


## Roberto21

O teste pratico inicial seria:

Uma antena externa para "N'' com três pig-tail's e uma placa de rede ''N'' com 3 antenas em uma maquina.

----------


## NetoGO23

> oi 
> 
> ja tenho vcs sonham, com seu provedor tenho 5 cartões aqui casa r52n, vou postar os primeiros teste esta semana.
> 
> postarei fotos para vcs comprovarem
> 
> comprei direto do fornecedor chegou segunda agora esta minha mão, já!!!!


Para fazer um teste bem completo faça assim, pegue uma RB e coloque um cartão comum EnGenius Plus e sai um um not na rua olhando os resultados e fazendo cobertura, depois pegue o R52N coloque coloque 2 painéis e passe pelos mesmo lugares e veja o retorno na torre e quanto de dados está passando, depois pegue outro R52N e coloque no seu not e faça o mesmo teste pela mesma região.

Isso é para verificar como ele vai comportar em B/G/N, para ver se ele tem um ganho pelos, se os pings estão melhores, e a taxa de dados mesmo o cartão do Not estando em B ou G ele mostre um ganho maior e o tempo de resposta também.

Estou acompanhando um tropico no fórum oficial da mikrotik e até agora só testaram de N para N e os resultados estão sendo ótimos.

----------


## 1929

> depois pegue outro R52N e coloque no seu not e faça o mesmo teste pela mesma região.


Tinha pensado no notebook com N, mas fiquei com uma dúvida quanto a colocar um cartão N no note, pois o note tem só uma antena interna?

----------


## georgebrite

> 1929, o cara do viasedex ja entrou em contato comigo,
> e com você ai? alguma novidade?


 
Bom pessoal,

ja comprei pelo site viasedex e como muitos tive varios problemas com eles.
a primeira compra foi baixa algo de 300 reais, chegou tudo certo porem com 5 dias de atrazo.
a segunda compra de 1000 reais chegou com atrazo de 7 dias e veio 3 peças erradas, nas quais tive que mandar para troca, e demorou mais 20 dias para chegar as peças corretas, que mesmo assim veio 1 delas (Placa Mãe) de 500 reais queimada, enviei novamente para trocar e 45 dias depois recebi a mesma placa que estava com problemas, nunca mais tive contato com o pessoal do site, abri até um processo compra eles isso já tem um tempo mais nada de resposta a intimação nunca chega até o responsavel.

Recomento a vocês compra de outro lugar, Linkteck, direto do PY mais fiquem longe do viasedex
Esperiencia propria, os riscos são grandes.


Sigo lendo o forum e esperando os testes.

----------


## NetoGO23

> Tinha pensado no notebook com N, mas fiquei com uma dúvida quanto a colocar um cartão N no note, pois o note tem só uma antena interna?


ele tem antena A e B (dois fios ligados no cartão).

----------


## kidbahia

Ola Pessoal.. testei os cartoes R52n chegaram aos 116mb testando pelo mikrotik mesmo na outra ponta 'bandwith test". teste interno fonte 48v 10AMP. os pings ficaram meu alto e perdendo pacotes.. 
2 routerboars 600a
Teste interno, infelizmente antenas da kathrein 29 polaridade dupla, chegam no final de julho. vou fazer um link de 25km. Usei wiki do mikrotik para configurar 802.11n Setup Guide - MikroTik Wiki.
final de semana vou fazer mais testes posto os resultados. 

Estou satisfeito.. um passo adiante.!!!!

----------


## NetoGO23

> Ola Pessoal.. testei os cartoes R52n chegaram aos 116mb testando pelo mikrotik mesmo na outra ponta 'bandwith test". teste interno fonte 48v 10AMP. os pings ficaram meu alto e perdendo pacotes.. 
> 2 routerboars 600a
> Teste interno, infelizmente antenas da kathrein 29 polaridade dupla, chegam no final de julho. vou fazer um link de 25km. Usei wiki do mikrotik para configurar 802.11n Setup Guide - MikroTik Wiki.
> final de semana vou fazer mais testes posto os resultados. 
> 
> Estou satisfeito.. um passo adiante.!!!!


Esse este q vc fez foi em PtP, mas o que precisamos fazer mesmo é colocar o cartão numa torre e usar um Notebook em Modo B, Modo G e depois em B/G para ver como ele vai se comportar.

Assim ficamos sabendo se vai dar para aproveitar os kits q nossos clientes já tem.

----------


## Roberto21

Olá pessoal!!

Finalmente minha antena ''N'' chegou, para a minha surpresa ela tem *mais ou menos um palmo* de tamanho, e parece como três antenas setoriais de lado uma para a outra,tipo assim:

Imagine sua torre com três setoriais, ao invés de elas estarem viradas para a ''frente'' elas estariam de lado ou seja a frente de uma virada para a frente da outra e a lateral da antena virada para os clientes.

Outro detalhe interessante é que nos três pig-tail's estão marcados (centro-direita-esquerda), então tem posição correta, vou começar os testes e postar para todos aqui, amanhã posto as fotos da antena. :Party:

----------


## allysonsoares

Amigão quanto custou cada antena, para que frequência ela é?





> Olá pessoal!!
> 
> Finalmente minha antena ''N'' chegou, para a minha surpresa ela tem *mais ou menos um palmo* de tamanho, e parece como três antenas setoriais de lado uma para a outra,tipo assim:
> 
> Imagine sua torre com três setoriais, ao invés de elas estarem viradas para a ''frente'' elas estariam de lado ou seja a frente de uma virada para a frente da outra e a lateral da antena virada para os clientes.
> 
> Outro detalhe interessante é que nos três pig-tail's estão marcados (centro-direita-esquerda), então tem posição correta, vou começar os testes e postar para todos aqui, amanhã posto as fotos da antena.

----------


## allysonsoares

achei uma placa pci na viasedex baratinha para usar nos teste em N, WIRELESS TP-LINK PCI TL-WN851N 300MBPS ATHEROS ela tem duas anteninhas só mais devem servir.

----------


## Roberto21

> Amigão quanto custou cada antena, para que frequência ela é?


Não é cada antena, é uma antena só, com 3 pig-tails

----------


## NetoGO23

Pessoal alguem há testou esse Roteador


http://www.routershop.nl/files/pdf/e..._datasheet.pdf


* WIRELESS ROUTER SENAO/ENGENIUS ESR-9750 B/G/N 300MBPS => 220,50

* WIRELESS ROUTER SENAO/ENGENIUS ESR-9753 B/G/N 150MBPS => 123,48 ==> *ESSE PRINCIPAMENTE*

----------


## allysonsoares

> Não é cada antena, é uma antena só, com 3 pig-tails



quando falei cada antena, achei que tinha comprado mais de uma, entendi perfeitamente da descrição anterior.  :Embarassed:  :Smile:

----------


## NetoGO23

*Pessoal kd os resultados do pessoal que comprou os cartões e as antenas "N"?

*

----------


## Roberto21

ô brother, vou falar por mim...Tenho uma rede toda para manter e tenho que encaixar o tempo dos testes no dia a dia, então como fui eu que abri o tópico postarei sim, mas quando houver condições para isso.

Você o que está fazendo ?

----------


## NetoGO23

> ô brother, vou falar por mim...Tenho uma rede toda para manter e tenho que encaixar o tempo dos testes no dia a dia, então como fui eu que abri o tópico postarei sim, mas quando houver condições para isso.
> 
> Você o que está fazendo ?


Comprando alguns radio para teste e postando aqui a lista de equipamentos de baixo custo e de locais mais baratos para comprar igual no viasedex q postei aqui.

Segunda (29/06/2009) vou fazer o pedido de um radio WIRELESS ROUTER SENAO/ENGENIUS ESR-9753 B/G/N 150MBPS para ver como ele funciona em G pois os que tenho até mesmo o edmax não funciona muito bem e migrei toda rede pra G e ficou muito bom.

Já comprei outro modelo mas ele só funciona em B/G e esse q vou comprar na teoria ele funciona B/G/N.

Tambem pedi uma placas PCI.

----------


## Roberto21

Ótimo, parabéns!!!

Está contribuindo muito realmente, e o resto do pessoal ?

----------


## 1929

> Ótimo, parabéns!!!
> 
> Está contribuindo muito realmente, e o resto do pessoal ?


Roberto, como é complicado comprar no PY sem a gente mesmo ir lá.
Meu contato falhou e agora estou no aguardo do outro. Mas acho que esta semana boto a mão no material.
E tem mais gente sim, se mexendo. Acho que desta vêz vamos tirar as dúvidas.

----------


## NetoGO23

Qual dessas seria melhor utilizar em clientes a longa distância, tipo 6km.

Estou usando a ralink e está indo muito bem, mas procuro alternativas mais baratas para baratear o kit cliente.

WIRELESS PCI PROLINK 54MBPS => 35,28

WIRELESS PCI KAIOMY WA-54P 54MBPS => 33,81

WIRELESS PCI ENCORE 54MB => 35,28 - ESSA NÃO TENHO BOA EXPERIENCIA COM ELAS...

WIRELESS PCI - PROLINK 54MBPS 802.11G => 33,81

WIRELESS PCI - ENCORE 54MBPS 802.11G => 35,28

WIRELESS AIR LIVE PCI WT-2000 125M OVISLINK => 42,63

WIRELESS KAIOMY PCI WA-54P ADAPTER => 38,22

WIRELESS PROLINK PCI LAN G 54 PV-WN353G => 35,28

WIRELESS ADAPTER PCI WA54PP KAIOMY 54MBPS (RALINK (EDIMAX 7128) => 30,87

Qual dessas tem qualidade similar a Ralink?

Achei uma WIRELESS EDIMAX PCI EW7128G OEM CHIPSET RALINK => 38,22

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

Pessoal esse topico ta bem interessante , muitos testes em uso outdoor , da pra sanar algumas dúvidas em relação a configuração .. Pra quem não arranha no inglês é só usar o tradutor  :Smile:  .. 

tópico - MikroTik RouterOS View topic 802.11n
 
tradutor - Tradutor online - BÃºssola Escolar

----------


## 1929

Chegaram os primeiros que encomendei.
Dois TP-link WR941ND.

Mas já recorri o firmware e eles não fazem repetidora nem WDS.
Assim que fica difícil integrar eles na rede atual.
Outra hora vou testar como cliente.

Resta ver agora os cartões mini-pci que não chegaram.

----------


## braw

> Chegaram os primeiros que encomendei.
> Dois TP-link WR941ND.
> 
> Mas já recorri o firmware e eles não fazem repetidora nem WDS.
> Assim que fica difícil integrar eles na rede atual.
> Outra hora vou testar como cliente.
> 
> Resta ver agora os cartões mini-pci que não chegaram.


amigo, mas pq vc opta por WDS ao ao inves de fazer PTP para interligar seus pontos???

----------


## Roberto21

> amigo, mas pq vc opta por WDS ao ao inves de fazer PTP para interligar seus pontos???


Poderia você citar mais detalhes, vantagens e desvantagens do uso do WDS ou não?

----------


## 1929

> amigo, mas pq vc opta por WDS ao ao inves de fazer PTP para interligar seus pontos???


Problema é que o 941ND da tp-link só tem função AP. Nem função cliente eles tem.
Assim, acho que não tem como fazer ponto a ponto com eles.
Os caras foram vivos, não tem nem simulador para ele no site da tp-link.
Se tivesse função cliente, já ajudava na montagem do ptp.
E fazer ptp com outro rádio, não vai ajudar em nada, já que o tráfego dele é para ser maior do que os outros APs.

Se alguém souber como fazer este ptp usando dos 941nd, agradeço.

----------


## braw

> Problema é que o 941ND da tp-link só tem função AP. Nem função cliente eles tem.
> Assim, acho que não tem como fazer ponto a ponto com eles.
> Os caras foram vivos, não tem nem simulador para ele no site da tp-link.
> Se tivesse função cliente, já ajudava na montagem do ptp.
> E fazer ptp com outro rádio, não vai ajudar em nada, já que o tráfego dele é para ser maior do que os outros APs.
> 
> Se alguém souber como fazer este ptp usando dos 941nd, agradeço.


(

Entendi!  :Shakehands:

----------


## chadii

Iai pessoal. Li o topico inteiro e pelo visto os resultados nao sao os melhores.
Pessoalmente falando sou fa dos produtos da ubiquiti. Nao seria uma ideia
testar o cartao N deles com a Rb e o software deles? Talvez seja um problema
relacionado a versao beta do Mikrotik. Atualmente uso Openwrt+Madwifi. 
Abri um topico aqui na epoca sobre Wavion, o pessoal ainda comenta ate hoje.
Deem uma checada. A grande vantagem e que vem com 6 antenas e teoricamente
suporta ate 250clientes simultaneos a 250k.Trabalha em N e nao exige nenhuma alteracao nos clientes B/G, o que evitaria os gastos com 3 antenas novas placas e tempoo para alterar tudo. Houveram testes e os resultados foram realmente atrativos, hoje Wavion deve estar custando em torno de 13mil. Mas pelo visto vem valendo a pena!!!

----------


## izaufernandes

> Iai pessoal. Li o topico inteiro e pelo visto os resultados nao sao os melhores.
> Pessoalmente falando sou fa dos produtos da ubiquiti. Nao seria uma ideia
> testar o cartao N deles com a Rb e o software deles? Talvez seja um problema
> relacionado a versao beta do Mikrotik. Atualmente uso Openwrt+Madwifi. 
> Abri um topico aqui na epoca sobre Wavion, o pessoal ainda comenta ate hoje.
> Deem uma checada. A grande vantagem e que vem com 6 antenas e teoricamente
> suporta ate 250clientes simultaneos a 250k.Trabalha em N e nao exige nenhuma alteracao nos clientes B/G, o que evitaria os gastos com 3 antenas novas placas e tempoo para alterar tudo. Houveram testes e os resultados foram realmente atrativos, hoje Wavion deve estar custando em torno de 13mil. Mas pelo visto vem valendo a pena!!!


O problema é justamente esse, o rádio custa 13 mil. Ninguém garante nada, pode dar certo e pode não dar, se der é uma solução muito bem paga, se não der vc tá com uma bomba na mão. Eu nunca usei ou sequer vi algum, só em foto, estou falando me baseando no que eu já ouvi falar sobre ele. Sinceramente eu nunca ganhei dinheiro me valendo de sorte.

----------

